# TBT Neighborly Games



## Mairmalade

*TBT Neighborly Games
Convert game times to your local time zone here*​
We’ll be hosting scheduled game 'nights' for various multiplayer Nintendo games. These could range from weekly to monthly depending on host availability and community interest.

*How It Works
*
These are *friendly *games that are open to players of *all skill levels. *These are not money matches or prize games and are intended as a place to simply have fun, practice/improve, and hang out with other TBT players without added stress.

*Host Switch Friend Code(s)
*
_*Mairmalade*_* (mar): / *SW-0108-0625-2521
*Chris (Chris): / *SW-6527-0103-8715
*LaBelleFleur (Kaitlin): / *SW-3227-5763-5995

*How To Play
*
Add the host's friend code above and post using the following form to join one or multiple sessions if it’s your first game with us.

*Sign-Up Form:*


> *In-Game Name:
> Switch Friend Code:
> Session(s):*


You may also let us know if you'd like to be added to a game's ping list to be notified when a game is live on both the forum and our Discord server.

*To be pinged on Discord, please provide your full Discord tag (name and number).*

Game information will be posted in this thread and within the *#multiplayer* channel in the* TBT Discord server *shortly before the game goes live. We will also be using this as a place to chat before and during games. Of course, Discord is optional! You may join the game without. 

*Missed sign-ups? No worries! You're welcome to stop by and join in when a space is available or to just hang out.



Spoiler: SSBU Ping list



@Shellzilla_515 @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya 





Spoiler: MK8 Ping list



@Croconaw @Shellzilla_515 @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Foreverfox





Spoiler: SMP Ping list



@Mistreil @_Donut_ @Pyoopi





Spoiler: MP Superstars Ping list



@DarkDesertFox @Hanami @deana @~Kilza~ @Foreverfox @IonicKarma @justina @StarlitGlitch @Croconaw @xara



Upcoming Sessions
*

*Session*​*Host*​*Mario Party Superstars: *TBD*Mairmalade *(mar)*TBD**Mairmalade* (mar)

*Convert the time to your time zone here.

Highlighted Rules
*
All of* TBT’s forum rules *will apply. However, there will be absolutely zero tolerance for the following:

Bullying, harassment, and discrimination towards other users including but not limited to slurs, shaming, threats, and any behavior/language that is meant to upset, disrespect, or exclude someone else on any grounds (e.g.: sex, gender, race, skill level)
Destructive as opposed to constructive feedback when helping another user
Poor sportsmanship, which may be expressed by repeatedly boasting about victories, constant complaining, trash-talking, or overly aggressive behavior
Unwanted provocation
Any instance of the above will have you removed from the current and future sessions immediately - and indefinitely. Again, these sessions are meant to be fun, friendly game nights that are open to all players.

*Previous Sessions
*
An archive of previous sessions will be in the spoiler tag below.
*


Spoiler: Previous Sessions



1. Saturday, October 17 from 12 p.m. - 3 p.m. EST [SSBU]
DarkDesertFox, LittleMissPanda, Taj, Trundle, xTech, Rosetti, Ace Marvel, Mairmalade

2. Friday, October 30 from 7 p.m. - 8:30 p.m. EST [SSBU]
DarkDesertFox, LittleMissPanda, Trundle, xTech, Ace Marvel, Mairmalade, lana., Midoriya

3. Saturday, November 14 from 3 p.m. - 6 p.m. EST [SSBU]
Taj, Mairmalade, LittleMissPanda, lana., xTech

4. Friday, November 20 from 6 p.m. - 8 p.m. EST [SSBU]
LittleMissPanda, xTech, Ace Marvel, Mairmalade, Midoriya

5. Friday, December 4 from 6 p.m. - 9 p.m. EST [SSBU]
Rosetti, Taj, xTech, lana., Timm, Trundle, Mairmalade, LittleMissPanda, LoyalDragonfly

6. Saturday, December 19 from 4 p.m. - 6 p.m. EST [SSBU]
Cress, Mairmalade, xTech, LittleMissPanda

7. Sunday, December 27 from 4 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. EST [SSBU]
Rosetti, Ace Marvel, Rowbowkid800, ~Kilza~, Mairmalade, Taj, LittleMissPanda, xTech, lana. LoyalDragonfly

8. Friday, January 1, 2021 from 6 p.m. - 8:30 p.m. EST [SSBU]
Taj, LoyalDragonfly, ~Kilza~, LittleMissPanda, xTech, Timm, Mairmalade

9. Friday, January 15, 2021 from 6 p.m. - 7:45 p.m. EST [SSBU]
LoyalDragonfly, ~Kilza~, LittleMissPanda, xTech, Mairmalade, lana., Taj, Rosetti

10. Saturday, January 23, 2021 from 3 p.m. - 6 p.m. EST [SSBU]
LoyalDragonfly, ~Kilza~, xTech, Mairmalade, Timm, Taj, Rosetti, C:Sphere

11. Friday, February 5, 2021 from 5:30 p.m. - 6:30 p.m. EST [MK8]
Mairmalade, LittleMissPanda, Taj, lana., Fye, Rosetti

12. Sunday, February 21, 2021 from 11 a.m. - 12:15 p.m. [SSBU]
Mairmalade, ~Kilza, LittleMissPanda, nerfeddude, Taj, Ace Marvel

13. Sunday, February 28, 2021, from 12 p.m. - 1:30 p.m. [MK8]
Chris, Mairmalade, LittleMissPanda, Rosetti, lana., Yanrimasart. SpaceTokki77, Holla, Shellzilla

14. Friday, March 12, 2021 from 5:30 p.m. - 8:15 p.m. [SSBU]
Midoriya, Mairmalade, LittleMissPanda, Taj, xTech, Shellzilla, ~Kilza~, nerfeddude, LoyalDragonfly

15. Friday, March 26, 2021 from 5:30 p.m. - 6:30 p.m. EST [MK8]
LittleMissPanda, Mairmalade, Shellzilla

16. Saturday, April 10, 2021 from 7:00 p.m. - 9:00 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
LittleMissPanda, Mairmalade, ~Kilza~, xTech, Midoriya, nerfeddude, Taj, lana.

17. Saturday, April 24, 2021 from 11:00 a.m. - 12:15 p.m. EDT [MK8]
Chris, LittleMissPanda, skarmoury, Rosetti, Mairmalade

18. Friday, June 4, 2021 from 6:00 p.m. - 7:45 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
Mairmalade, LittleMissPanda, digimon, Rosetti, ~Kilza~, nerfeddude, lana., xTech

19. Saturday, June 12, 2021 from 12:00 p.m. - 1:30 p.m. EDT [MK8]
Chris, LittleMissPanda, IonicKarma, Mistreil, ~Kilza~, Mairmalade, LaBelleFleur

20. Saturday, June 19, 2021 from 3:00 p.m. - 5:30 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
LoyalDragonfly, xTech, ~Kilza~, digimon, nerfeddude, LittleMissPanda, Mairmalade, Midoriya

21. Wednesday, June 23, 2021 from 5:00 p.m. - 6:00 p.m. EDT [SMP]
Chris, Mistreil, Pyoopi, _Donut_

22. Saturday, June 26, 2021 from 12:00 p.m. - 1:00 p.m. EDT [Splatoon 2]
Chris, IonicKarma, lungs, neoratz

23. Wednesday, June 30, 2021 from 4:00 p.m. - 5:00 p.m. EDT [SMP]
Chris, oceanchild8, Foreverfox, Swiftest_Dreams

24. Friday, July 16, 2021, from 6:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
LittleMissPanda, Midoriya, nerfeddude, Lanstar, Mairmaalde, ~Kilza~, Shellzilla, DarkDesertFox

25. Saturday, July 24, 2021, from 3:00 p.m. - 5:30 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
LittleMissPanda, Red Cat, Saitama, nerfeddude, ~Kilza~, DarkDesertFox, Mairmalade

26. Wednesday, July 28, 2021, from 6:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
Lanstar, LittleMissPanda, Saitama, Antonio, Mairmalade, ~Kilza~, nerfeddude, DarkDesertFox

27. Friday, August 13, 2021, from 6:00 p.m. - 8:30 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
~Kilza~, DarkDesertFox, TheDuke55, Mairmalade, nerfeddude

28. Friday, August 27, 2021, from 6:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
DarkDesertFox, LittleMissPanda, Mairmalade, nerfeddude, Antonio

29. Wednesday, September 8, 2021, from 6:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
DarkDesertFox, ~Kilza~, nerfeddude, Mairmalade

30. Sunday, September 19, 2021, from 12:00 p.m. - 1:30 p.m. EDT [MK8]
Rosetti, DarkDesertFox, LittleMissPanda, Mairmalade, nerfeddude, Hanami, Shellzilla_515, Alienfish

31. Saturday, September 2, 2021, from 3:00 p.m. - 6:00 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
Rosetti, DarkDesertFox, Mairmalade, LittleMissPanda, ~Kilza~, nerfeddude

32. Sunday, October 10, 2021, from 12:00 p.m. - 1:30 p.m. EDT [MK8]
DarkDesertFox, Alienfish, nerfeddude, IonicKarma, guav@, Hanami, ~Kilza~, Mairmalade

33. Friday, October 15, 2021, from 7:00 p.m. - 8:30 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
DarkDesertFox, nerfeddude, ~Kilza~, LittleMissPanda, Mairmalade, Shellzilla_515 

34. Saturday, November 13, 2021, from 12:00 p.m. - 1:30 p.m. EST [MK8]
Aardbei, ~Kilza~, LittleMissPanda, Alienfish, Mairmalade, Hanami

35. Friday, November 19, 2021, from 6:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. EST [SSBU]
Mairmalade, nerfeddude, Midoriya, ~Kilza~, DarkDesertFox

36. Sunday, November 28, 2021, from 1:00 p.m. - 2:00 p.m. EST [MP Superstars]
Mairmalade, ~Kilza~, IonicKarma

37, Sunday, November 28, 2021, from 2:30 p.m. - 3:30 p.m. EST [MP Superstars]
deana, justina, Mairmalade, Hanami

38. Friday, December 10, 2021, from 6:00 p.m. - 7:30 p.m. EST [SSBU]
~Kilza~, nerfeddude, Mairmalade

39. Sunday, January 16, 2022, from 12:00 p.m. - 1:30 p.m. EST [MK8]
nerfeddude, DarkDesertFox, Alienfish, porkpie28, _Donut_, Aardbei, Mairmalade, DaisyFan, Shellzilla_515

40. Friday, January 21, 2022, from 6:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. EST [SSBU]
Shellzilla_515, nerfeddude, DarkDesertFox, Mairmalade, Midoriya, BrokenSanity, iiyyja

41. Saturday, February 5, 2022, from 12:00 p.m. - 1:00 p.m. EST [MK8]
DarkDesertFox, Alienfish, Mairmalade, skarmoury

42. Friday, February 11, 2022, from 6:00 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. EST [SSBU]
nerfeddude, DarkDesertFox, BrokenSanity, Mairmalade

43. Friday, March 11, 2022, from 5:30 p.m. - 8:00 p.m. EST [SSBU]
BrokenSanity, DarkDesertFox, nerfeddude, Mairmalade, ~Kilza~

44. Sunday, March 20, 2022, from12:00 p.m. - 1:30 p.m. EDT [MK8]
DarkDesertFox, Mairmalade, ~Kilza~, Kane, Yanrima, Alienfish

45. Saturday, April 2, 2022, from 3:00 p.m. - 6:00 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
Mairmalade, DarkDesertFox, ~Kilza~, nerfeddude, TheDuke55, Venti

46. Sunday, April 10, 2022, from12:00 p.m. - 1:30 p.m. EDT [MK8]
Alienfish, Rosetti, ~Kilza~, Mairmalade

47. Saturday, May 7, 2022, from 3:00 p.m. - 6:15 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
DarkDesertFox, ~Kilza~, nerfeddude, Venti, Mairmalade

48. Sunday, May 8, 2022, from 12:00 p.m. - 1:00 p.m. EDT [MK8]
~Kilza~, DarkDesertFox, Mairmalade, Venn, Alienfish, Rosetti, Chris

49. Friday, May 13, 2022, from 5:00 p.m. to 7:30 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
BrokenSanity, LittleMissPanda, DarkDesertFox. nerfeddude, ~Kilza~, Venti, Mairmalade

50. Sunday, May 22, 2022, from 12:00 p.m. to 1:30 p.m. EDT [MK8]
Rosetti, DarkDesertFox, Mairmalade, ~Kilza~

51. Friday. June 3, 2022, from 5:30 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
BrokenSanity, Mairmalade, ~Kilza~, nerfeddude, LittleMissPanda. Hon.: Parker, noodle

52. Saturday, June 18, 2022, from 3:00 p.m. to 5:30 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
nerfeddude, LittleMissPanda, DarkDesertFox, TheDuke55, Mairmalade, Rosetti

53. Friday, July 15, 2022, from 5:30 p.n. to 7:30 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
DarkDesertFox, nerfeddude, Mairmalade, LoyalDragonfly, Venti

54. Saturday, July 23, 2022, from 3:00 p.m. to 5:00 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
nerfeddude, Rosetti, TheDuke55, DarkDesertFox, Mairmalade

55. Saturday, October 8, 2022 from 1:00 p.m. to 2:30 p.m. EDT [Mario Party Superstars]
DarkDesertFox, Mairmalade, ForeverFox, ~Kilza~

56. Friday, October 14, 2022, from 7:00 p.m. EDT to 8:30 p.m. EDT [Mario Party Superstars]
Mairmalade, Hanami, deana, IonicKarma

57. Saturday, October 22, 2022, from 4:00 p.m. EDT to 5:30 p.m. EDT [SSBU]
Midoriya, nerfeddude, BrokenSanity, Mairmalade

58. Saturday, October 29, 2022, from 1:00 p.m. EDT to 2:30 p.m. EDT [Mario Party Superstars]
xara, Croconaw, Mairmalade, IonicKarma

59. Friday. December 2, 2022, from 6:00 p.m. EST to 7:00 p.m. EST [MK8]
FraudulentDimetrodon, Mairmalade

60. Saturday, December 10, 2022, from 3:00 p.m. EST to 5:00 p.m. EST [SSBU]
nerfeddude, TheDuke55, Mairmalade


*


----------



## Trundle

*In-Game Name: *Aiden*
Switch Friend Code: 
Session(s): *Oct 17


----------



## DarkDesertFox

*In-Game Name: *Dark Fox
*Switch Friend Code: 
Session(s): *Oct 17


----------



## Midoriya

*In-Game Name: *Riley
*Switch Friend Code: *1119-7626-0996
*Session(s): *Oct 30


----------



## Ace Marvel

In-Game Name: Ace Marvel
Switch Friend Code: 6012-8136-6825
Session(s) All <3


----------



## LittleMissPanda

In-Game Name: JadeDragon
Switch Friend Code: 8573-7104-4908
Session(s): Oct 17, Oct 30


----------



## xTech

(My boss randomly swapped my shifts around, so I can now play!)
*In-Game Name*: xTech
*Switch Friend Code:* Sidebar
*Session(s):* Oct 17


----------



## toadsworthy

In-Game Name: Toadsworthy
Switch Friend Code:
Session(s): Oct. 17

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2020

ive been trying to pick up some other characters for my rotation so this is great


----------



## Mairmalade

Friendlies will be starting soon at *12:00 p.m. EDT today.*

Arena information is in the spoiler tag below, and it will also be posted in the TBT Discord's *#multiplayer *channel. See you all there! 



Spoiler: Arena Info



*1-on-1 (may change on request)
Arena Name*: TBT
*Password*: 2020
*Arena ID: *K758L



Done!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I do not have Discord ya'll my bad!  instead I'll be chilling here on TBT woooo good luck everyone and of course let's HAVE FUN!


----------



## Mairmalade

LittleMissPanda said:


> I do not have Discord ya'll my bad!  instead I'll be chilling here on TBT woooo good luck everyone and of course let's HAVE FUN!


No worries! Welcome to the games - happy to have you here!  ❤

Your kicks and combos with ZSS are awesome!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Mairmalade said:


> No worries! Welcome to the games - happy to have you here!  ❤
> 
> Your kicks and combos with ZSS are awesome!


Teehee thanks ^^ I love her aerial game. However sliding underneath the map cost me a stock too early noooo


----------



## Mairmalade

LittleMissPanda said:


> Teehee thanks ^^ I love her aerial game. However sliding underneath the map cost me a stock too early noooo


It happens haha.  Sounds like Sheik might be right up your alley too if you enjoy aerial plays.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Mairmalade said:


> It happens haha.  Sounds like Sheik might be right up your alley too if you enjoy aerial plays.


Funny you mention Sheik, because she's one of my best if not my best


----------



## LittleMissPanda

GG ya'll! Till the next session ✌


----------



## Mairmalade

Thanks for stopping by today everyone! Teams ended up being a lot of fun - will probably start with that next and move into one-on-one's after. 

Next session is on *Friday, October 30 at 7:00 p.m. EDT* and a new time has been added for* Saturday, November 14 at 3:00 p.m. EDT.*


----------



## Khaelis

Bah, I had to miss the session today because I was having my internet upgraded to fibre.


----------



## Mairmalade

Khaelis said:


> Bah, I had to miss the session today because I was having my internet upgraded to fibre.


Having fibre internet will be worth it at least! There's two other sessions scheduled with more to come. Hope you'll be able to join one of them in the future.


----------



## Khaelis

Mairmalade said:


> Having fibre internet will be worth it at least! There's two other sessions scheduled with more to come. Hope you'll be able to join one of them in the future.



Well, I have fibre.. but my Switch is still on WiFi (granted, it is loads faster now) for now until I can find a LAN adapter. They've been a little difficult to find lately. DX


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I don't see any reason I shouldn't be able to make the 10/30 session. Had a lot of fun with today's! Wish I could have stuck around for some team matches. Maybe next time!

In-Game Name: Dark Fox
Switch Friend Code:
Session: 10/30


----------



## toadsworthy

Sorry I couldn’t make this one due to a previous commitment but I love teams! Hopefully I’ll make the next one

	Post automatically merged: Oct 19, 2020

Also anyone is free to add me and we can play whenever (discord is the easiest way to talk to me)

Lots of people play with me and say “ oh I’m no good” or etc, but honestly I just love to play and try new characters so I really don’t mind as long as everyone has fun!


----------



## lana.

In-Game Name: lana
Switch Friend Code: 4520-1448-4422
Session(s): October 30


----------



## xTech

*In-Game Name*: xTech
*Switch Friend Code:* Sidebar
*Session(s):* Oct 30


----------



## Mairmalade

Reminder that SSBU friendlies will be tonight at 700 p.m. EDT. We’ll be playing more teams, or will move straight into 1-on-1 depending on our player count.

See you then!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I might be 10-15 minutes late or so since I work until 7 PM today, but am totally down for some teams!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Let's do teams for sure! ^.^ looking forward to tonight's session!


----------



## Trundle

Sorry for the late notice but I'll be there!!


----------



## Mairmalade

It's time for some pre-Halloween night friendlies, friends! It will be a short session today *(7:00 p.m. - 8:30 p.m. ET)*, but hope you will join us for a few games when/if you can. 


Spoiler: Arena Details - Click/Tap!



*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *8550
*Arena Code: *56SHX



Done!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'll be joining shortly! >< Please excuse my tardiness!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I hope it's ok that my husband wanted to join in as Min-Min for a little while  he had fun!

Now it's my turn ^^


----------



## Mairmalade

Thanks for another night of great games all! 

Next session is Saturday, November 14 at 3:00 p.m. EST. Will add another November session soon. If there's something you'd like to try (items, friendly fire on/off, more teams, more one-on-ones, etc.), please let us know in-thread. 

Have a spooktacular weekend!


----------



## Midoriya

Just wanted to say that was a lot of fun!  I hadn’t participated in teams in a very long time so it was pretty different from 1v1s, lol.  Thank you, mar-mar, for hosting!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

This was so much fun! My hubby says hi, everyone!  He had fun, too 

GG, ya'll! Peace. I'm Audie 5000


----------



## Peach_Jam

nooo I missed this ;;v;; aah I'll definitely join in the next session skdkdk


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Session(s): Nov. 14

Edit: Count me in for Nov. 20 as well~


----------



## xTech

*In-Game Name:* xTech
*Switch Friend Code:* Sidebar
*Session(s):* Nov 14

Would definitely enjoy a few 1v1's this time (maybe a bit later in the session) if we get the chance, but the team battles were still very fun! Also, any chance we can get a pinglist going for when a session is about to start?


----------



## Mairmalade

xTech said:


> *In-Game Name:* xTech
> *Switch Friend Code:* Sidebar
> *Session(s):* Nov 14
> 
> Would definitely enjoy a few 1v1's this time (maybe a bit later in the session) if we get the chance, but the team battles were still very fun! Also, any chance we can get a ping list going for when a session is about to start?


We'll start with 1v1's to mix it up this time! I'd be happy to make a ping list - I'll add that to the main post. 

If anyone else would like to be pinged on TBT when a game begins, please let me know via PM or when submitting a new sign-up form.


----------



## lana.

In-Game Name: lana
Switch Friend Code: --
Session(s) Nov 14

i would love to be pinged if possible! tysm, excited to play again


----------



## Midoriya

In-Game Name: Riley
Switch Friend Code: In sidebar
Session(s): November 20th
Ping list: Yes please


----------



## toadsworthy

In-Game Name: Toadsworthy
Switch Friend Code: Sidebar
Session(s): Nov 14


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! Thank you to everyone who joined in. See you on November 20 at 6:00 p.m. EST! 

Today's friendlies will be happening soon at *3:00 p.m. EST. *I heard there was a small update recently, so you may want to check for updates before then.  As always, feel free to jump in and out of games. This is not an event by any means, and would be happy to have you for one - or multiple battles!

This post will be edited with join details when the arena is live, and join details will also be posted in *#multiplayer *on the TBT Discord.

*Arena Details
Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *1454
*Arena ID: *31FMX


Spoiler: November 14 Ping List



@xTech @lana.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Until the next session, everyone!


----------



## Mairmalade

All done!
Hope you've all been having a lovely week! ❤

It's almost that time again. Friday night friendlies will be starting soon today at *6:00 p.m. EST. *You're welcome even if you only have time for a game or two!

*November 20, 2020 Game Details
Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password:* 1158
*Arena ID: *95JTC

See you there. 



Spoiler: Ping List



@lana. @Midoriya @xTech
I know some of you weren't planning to play today, but I wanted to ping you just in case!


----------



## Midoriya

Unfortunately something came up and I had to leave.

Thanks for the games, everyone!  I was Ridley + Dark Pit.

Thanks to mar-mar for hosting as well!


----------



## xTech

Had some very fun games tonight as always, GG everyone! Hopefully I can manage to make it to the next couple sessions aswell.


----------



## Mairmalade

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend. Thank you for the games, as always.   Glad you're enjoying them. 

A few December sessions have now been posted:


SessionHost*Friday, December 4 at 6:00 p.m. EST**Mairmalade*(mar)*Saturday, December 19 at 4 p.m. EST**Mairmalade*(mar)

Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

GG everyone! 1 vs 1 matches are always intense but very exhilarating!  Till the next session! Stay safe and warm~


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sign me up for 12/4 and 12/19 sessions, please


----------



## r a t

In-Game Name: Rosie
Switch Friend Code: 3600-7065-9527
Ping list: Yes pls

Hoping to play more after my deadlines!!! I'm almost always on discord lol idm being pinged there <3


----------



## xTech

In-Game Name: xTech
Switch Friend Code: Sidebar
Session(s):  Friday, December 4 at 6:00 p.m. EST
Ping list: Yes

Just a heads up though, I may be 10-20 minutes late again since I will have just got back from work.


----------



## Trundle

I will join for Dec 4th


----------



## Mairmalade

Done!

Happy Friday! A Friday night isn't complete without some SSBU friendlies.

We'll be starting today's games at *6:00 p.m. EST. *Feel free to pop in and out anytime! We usually play for 1.5 to 3 hours. 

*Game Info
Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password:* 3580
*Arena ID: *KLSV5



Spoiler: Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Midoriya @Rosetti


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I wasn't able to participate this time, but are the fights streaming somewhere? Are non-participating spectators allowed into the arena to watch?


----------



## Mairmalade

LoyalDragonfly said:


> I wasn't able to participate this time, but are the fights streaming somewhere? Are non-participating spectators allowed into the arena to watch?


It isn't being streamed, but you're more than welcome to join and watch the games if there are slots open.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Whoops, I thought it was a tournament, but I see that it's just friendlies. I think I'll stop in and spectate, anyway. I'm Acorn. Thanks!


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

The family started streaming everything in the world, so I'm heading out so there's not too much lag. That was fun, though. Can't wait to smash again!


----------



## Mairmalade

Thankful for the large crowd tonight! Great to be able to do a blend of 1v1's and teams. Thank you all for spending time with us today - fun as always. Hope to see you during the next one on *December 19 at 4:00 p.m. EST.*

Have a great weekend!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

GG everyone! @Mairmalade Can I just say you are one feisty Young Link!  I love it

Till the next session, y'all!


----------



## Mairmalade

LittleMissPanda said:


> GG everyone! @Mairmalade Can I just say you are one feisty Young Link!  I love it
> 
> Till the next session, y'all!


Haha, thank you! I still remember your Yoshi tail spike that one game. Great games, Panda!


----------



## Mairmalade

Done!

*The arena for today is live!*

Hello everyone! Feels like it has been a while since we played last (_might _be because that's true), but friendlies will begin at *4:00 p.m. EST today*. Hope you're able to play for a game or two! Game info will be in this post and on the TBT Discord. 

*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena ID:* 6W1NG
*Password*: 1219



Spoiler: Ping List



@xTech @lana. @Midoriya @Rosetti


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Sadly, I can't join in today, but I'm looking forward to joining in next time! Have fun, all!


----------



## Cress

Oh I could join for today's session if there's room!
In-Game Name: Booyahncé
Switch Friend Code: 2396-9345-5408
Session(s): Just today's


----------



## lana.

i don’t think i can make it today 

have fun, hopefully i can come to a few rounds before it ends


----------



## Cress

Fun games, thanks for letting me join!


----------



## Mairmalade

Thank you for joining, everyone! Good games all around.  New sessions have been posted:

*Sunday, December 27 at 4 p.m. EST
Friday, January 1 at 6 p.m. EST*

Happy Holidays, and we'll play again soon! ❄


----------



## LittleMissPanda

GG as always, everyone


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sign me up for 12/27 and 1/1 sessions please


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I might be a little late for the 12/27 session, but I'll try to make it for both!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

May I come for the 12/27 session


----------



## Mairmalade

Rowbowkid800 said:


> May I come for the 12/27 session


Of course - you’re more than welcome!  Since this will be your first friendlies session, please make a new post with your sign-up form. I’ve copied it below for you:

*Sign-Up Form:



			In-Game Name:
Switch Friend Code:
Session(s):
Ping list: Yes / No
		
Click to expand...

*
The ping list is for if you wish to receive a forum notification shortly before a game is live. It’s optional!


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I’ve decided to start doing more active things in this community so I sighed up for the smash bro’s stuff
In game name(Jaedin)
Friend code(SW-3837-0949-1874)
12/27 4:00 eastern
Ping(yes)


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

My boyfriend would like to join in on the friendlies a little tomorrow, if that's okay! I just got my own Switch (we've been sharing the same one up until now), but I haven't had time to set it up with Smash and everything - I should be set up for the next friendlies session, on 1/1. Until then, we were wondering if it was alright to play together on the same account this time. If that sounds okay, then just assume that any time Acorn is Bowser, that it's me..  If not, no worries! We'll be sure to both be ready on time for the next session with our individual sign-ups.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Oh yeah, I guess I can get back into playing Smash and doing badly:

*In-Game Name:* ~Kilza~
*Switch Friend Code:* 
*Session(s):* Dec. 27, probably Jan. 1 as well
*Ping list:* No


----------



## Mairmalade

LoyalDragonfly said:


> My boyfriend would like to join in on the friendlies a little tomorrow, if that's okay! I just got my own Switch (we've been sharing the same one up until now), but I haven't had time to set it up with Smash and everything - I should be set up for the next friendlies session, on 1/1. Until then, we were wondering if it was alright to play together on the same account this time. If that sounds okay, then just assume that any time Acorn is Bowser, that it's me..  If not, no worries! We'll be sure to both be ready on time for the next session with our individual sign-ups.


Enjoy your new Switch! Given these are casual games with no incentive or ranking, that would be fine.


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for now. 
*The arena is live!*

Never hosted on a Sunday before, but it's looking to be a popular day for some friendlies! The arena will be live at *4:00 p.m. EST *today, approximately 45 minutes from this post. Feel free to drop in for a game or two!

*December 27 Arena Details
Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena ID: *7CKBP
*Arena Password:* 3685

See you soon! 


Spoiler: Ping list



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Didn’t see it was edited


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Thank you for hosting! It was really fun. Looking forward to next time!


----------



## Mairmalade

Love to see another full house! Thank you for joining today, everyone! 

We'll be ringing in the new year on January 1 at 6 p.m. EST for some more friendlies - hope to see you all again soon.  ❤


----------



## Rowbowkid800

Gg’s everyone that joined


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! New sessions are posted:

*Friday, January 15 at 6 p.m. EST
Saturday, January 23 at 3 p.m. EST*

*Original post:*
Happy New Year!  

Today's friendlies will be starting in an hour at *6:00 p.m. EST. *We'll play for about 1-2 hours, and you may drop in anytime. See you then!

*The arena is live!
Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena ID*: N8WXT
*Arena Password:* 1121




Spoiler: Ping List



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sign me up for the 1/15 and 1/23 sessions, please  thank you!


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I finally got my new Switch set up! I'll be using this account from now on for all my future Smashing, though @C:Sphere may use the previous account if and when he joins a session. Here's my newest sign-ups.

*In-Game Name*: Dragonfly
*Switch Friend Code*: 5613-8122-6624
*Session(s)*: 1/5 and 1/23
*Ping list*: Yes


----------



## Trundle

I'd like to sign up for the 1/15 session, please!


----------



## Midoriya

I’ll sign up for the 1/15 and 1/23 sessions please.


----------



## Midoriya

Midoriya said:


> I’ll sign up for the 1/15 and 1/23 sessions please.



I completely forgot for some reason that I’m going to be away from home at exactly that time tomorrow, so I won’t be able to make it tomorrow.  Still good for the 1/23 session though.


----------



## Mairmalade

All done! Thanks to everyone that came out - fun battles & great games as always. See you soon!   

*The Arena is Live!*

It's almost that time again! Friendlies on this fine Friday are starting soon at *6:00 p.m. EST today. *We'll probably play for 1.5-2 hours, so join in for a game or two anytime! 

*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena ID:* BW1Q8
*Arena Password:* 2525



Spoiler: Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Hello, everyone. I'll be visiting my mother today, so I won't be able to meet up for today's session. Until next Smash!


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for now!

The next game is TBD - will likely be two weeks from now with exact dates posted next weekend. As it seems it would be popular, we'll be reworking the thread to include both Super Smash Brothers Ultimate and Mario Kart 8 sessions. It'll be moved to Nintendo Treehouse at that time. 

Stay tuned!

*Arena Name*: TBT
*Arena Password*: 0123

It's a beautiful afternoon for some casual friendlies. We'll be starting a few games soon at *3:00 p.m. EST today. *Drop by when/if you can!  The arena will be live for 1-2 hours depending on turnout.



Spoiler: Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly



Have a nice visit, Panda! See you in the next one!


----------



## Mairmalade

Hey everyone! *This thread has been moved from our Smashville board to Nintendo Treehouse* as we're now hosting both Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Brothers Ultimate game nights occasionally. 

Please read the main post for game details and how to sign up for a session. 

Our next session will be *Mario Kart 8* on *Friday, February 5 at 5:30 p.m. EST*


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey there. Soo, knowing I'm banned from playing any sorts of game on TBT with others, can I still join this one?


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'd like to sign up for the MK8 session 2/5 this Friday, please


----------



## Rowbowkid800

I would love to come but I’m busy on the fifth


----------



## Fye

In-Game Name: Yumi
Switch Friend Code: SW-5287-4482-2610
Session(s): February 5 at 5:30 p.m. EST
Ping list: yes


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for now! Thanks for playing, everyone! See you next time. 
🏎

*Mario Kart 8 *will begin soon at *5:30 p.m. EST! *You may join by selecting Online Play > Friends > Search for 'mar' and join the game at the scheduled time. Feel free to pop in a bit later too! 

We'll play for 1 to 1.5 hours, though it depends on turnout.



Spoiler: Mario Kart 8 Ping list



@Fye @Rosetti


----------



## LittleMissPanda

GG everyone! It's been a real long time since I've raced but that was fun!

Also, sign me up for 2/21 SSBU session please~ see y'all then!


----------



## skarmoury

Missed yesterday's session of MK8DX, but I'd like to know when the next one is! I'd love to be added to the pinglist for MK8


----------



## Holla

Oh man how did I not see this before! For the longest time I’d been wondering if people would want to do Mario Kart games on here since the old Mario Kart Monday Madness died out after the Wii U days.

Glad to see this is a thing. Please add me to the ping list for Mario Kart Mar!


----------



## nerfeddude

In-Game Name: ArtyJoyful
Switch Friend Code: 6569-5549-2287
Session(s) 2/21 SSBU
Ping list: yes, please!

Wanted to join some of these for quite some time, and now I finally have some determination to do so


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I regretfully can't attend this upcoming session; It's a little too early for the likes of me. Hope you guys have fun, and I'll be looking forward to next time!


----------



## Mairmalade

All done for today! New sessions have been posted:


*Session**Host**MK8: Sunday, February 28 at 12:00 p.m. EST**Mairmalade *(mar)*SSBU: Friday, March 12 at 5:30 p.m. EST**Mairmalade *(mar)

It's a wonderful Sunday for some Smash Ultimate! Little late getting here (ISP continues to disagree with me), but here we are!  We'll play for an hour or so today - stop by anytime for a game or two!

*Arena Details
Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password*: 0221

EDIT: arena is back up, game card had an error.



Spoiler: Ping List



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @nerfeddude


----------



## Chris

Someone remind me to update my Switch before the 28th. Hasn't been turned on in two months but I never say no to MK8.


----------



## Yanrima~

I would like to join the mk8 session! 
*in-game name:* Yanrima 
*Switch friend code:* 0559-6214-2705
*sessions:* 2/28
*pinglist:* yes


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I'm signing up for the 3/12 Smash session!


----------



## Holla

I plan on joining the Mario Kart session if I end up being free that day. Hard to say at this point but I’ll try to leave an update once I know.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

You can expect me again on 2/28 and 3/12  until then!


----------



## Holla

Holla said:


> I plan on joining the Mario Kart session if I end up being free that day. Hard to say at this point but I’ll try to leave an update once I know.



Just to update on this I’m still looking good for tomorrow’s session. I still can’t say 100% though so I’ll be back with another update either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Would love to join MKD8 tomorrow if there’s any spots left 

In-Game Name: Lavender
Switch Friend Code: 0925-5034-1811
Session(s): Feb 28th
Ping list: yes pls!


----------



## Midoriya

I will be joining the March 12th session of Smash Ultimate for sure!

*In-Game Name:* Riley
*Switch Friend Code:* 1119-7626-0996
*Session(s):* March 12th
*Ping list:* Yes please


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Is it too late to sign up for the MK8 session tomorrow on February 28th? Here’s my details:

In-game name: Shellzilla
Switch Friend Code: 4129-2347-0028
Sessions: Feb. 28 and Mar. 12
Ping list: Yes


----------



## lana.

hi!! i think i can make the mk8 tomorrow!


----------



## nerfeddude

I'm definitely going to join March 12th Smash session!


----------



## Holla

Ok I am free today and will be in for the Mario Kart session later today!


----------



## Mairmalade

Almost *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* time! Join @Vrisnem and me for 1-1.5 hours of 150cc/200cc (fun) insanity.

!I'll be putting up a lobby soon at *12:00 p.m. EST today *- look for '*mar*' in your joinable games after selecting 'Online Play' > 'Friends' at that time or whenever you're able to. 

See you soon! 🏎


----------



## Yanrima~

Mairmalade said:


> Almost *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* time! Join @Vrisnem and me for 1-1.5 hours of 150cc/200cc (fun) insanity.
> 
> !I'll be putting up a lobby soon at *12:00 p.m. EST today *- look for '*mar*' in your joinable games after selecting 'Online Play' > 'Friends' at that time or whenever you're able to.
> 
> See you soon! 🏎


I have a question. Do I have to add you, or are you gonna add me? I’m just wondering, it’s my first time participating in the session outside animal crossing.Thank you!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Mairmalade said:


> Almost *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* time! Join @Vrisnem and me for 1-1.5 hours of 150cc/200cc (fun) insanity.
> 
> !I'll be putting up a lobby soon at *12:00 p.m. EST today *- look for '*mar*' in your joinable games after selecting 'Online Play' > 'Friends' at that time or whenever you're able to.
> 
> See you soon! 🏎


logging on to MK8D now! I suck at this game, lol don’t make fun of me


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for now!




Yanrimasart said:


> I have a question. Do I have to add you, or are you gonna add me? I’m just wondering, it’s my first time participating in the session outside animal crossing.Thank you!


You'll want to add the host's friend code, but I've gone ahead and sent you an invite so we're all set! 

*The lobby is up now!*

*


Spoiler: Pinglist



@Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @Shellzilla @SpaceTokki77


*


----------



## Yanrima~

Mairmalade said:


> You'll want to add the host's friend code, but I've gone ahead and sent you an invite so we're all set!
> 
> *The lobby is up now!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pinglist
> 
> 
> 
> @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @Shellzilla @SpaceTokki77
> 
> 
> *


Added. Tysm, see you in the Mario kart race!  ☺


----------



## SpaceTokki77

y’all so good at this and then there’s me falling off the side of the track half the time


----------



## Chris

SpaceTokki77 said:


> y’all so good at this and then there’s me falling off the side of the track half the time


You're doing fine! I hit every goomba, cow, and clock face in sight.


----------



## lana.

thanks for playing with me! i have to actually stay for more than a few races next time >< i always seem to have to leave because of something about food or groceries ah


----------



## Yanrima~

Thank you for hosting the Mario Kart 8 session, that was fun! ☺


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Thanks to everyone who turned up today! I had a fun time and had a few giggles here and there. It's definitely way more chill than in higher rankings where people are driving full on sweat mode at all times.


----------



## Mairmalade

Goombas were _definitely _not harmed during those races.

Thank you once again for staying for a few games, everyone! Glad you enjoyed them. All about having fun, driving on the open tracks, and seeing where the items and your kart take you, maaan.





The next MK8 session is TBD, but our *next session will be SSBU on Friday, March 12 at 5:30 p.m. EST.*

Have a good morning, afternoon, or evening!


----------



## Chris

Mairmalade said:


> Goombas were _definitely _not harmed during those races.



Is that the story we're going with when Booker and Copper show up?


----------



## Mairmalade

*ARENA DETAILS 3/12/2021
Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password: *0312


Happy Friday everyone! 

Hope you've all been having a great week. If you've been having a not-so-great one, hopefully, a few rounds of *Smash Ultimate *can help add a little sunshine to your day (even if it's dark outside where you are). ☀

Friendlies *will begin soon at 5:30 p.m. EST today. This post will be edited with the arena details above at the scheduled time.*

Feel free to pop in the TBT Discord on the #multiplayer channel to chat during battles and drop in whenever you'd like! We'll play for 1-2 hours depending on community interest.



Spoiler: SSBU Ping list



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Zhongli


*How To Join an Arena*
_Online > Smash > Battle Arenas > Join Arena > Friends' Arenas *or *Enter Arena ID_


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Mairmalade said:


> *ARENA DETAILS 3/12/2021
> Arena Name:* TBT
> *Arena Password: *0312
> 
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> Hope you've all been having a great week. If you've been having a not-so-great one, hopefully, a few rounds of *Smash Ultimate *can help add a little sunshine to your day (even if it's dark outside where you are). ☀
> 
> Friendlies *will begin soon at 5:30 p.m. EST today. This post will be edited with the arena details above at the scheduled time.*
> 
> Feel free to pop in the TBT Discord on the #multiplayer channel to chat during battles and drop in whenever you'd like! We'll play for 1-2 hours depending on community interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SSBU Ping list
> 
> 
> 
> @xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Zhongli
> 
> 
> *How To Join an Arena*
> _Online > Smash > Battle Arenas > Join Arena > Friends' Arenas *or *Enter Arena ID_


Hello there! I'm just gonna eat my dinner first. I'll join the room, but I'll be in spectator mode for now until I'm done.


----------



## Midoriya

Hey, thanks for having me!  Just remembered I have something important to take care of, so I’ll have to play again another time.  It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm sorry, @Mairmalade. I'm trying to have a good time here, but it seems like I'm fighting the input lag more than anything. My moves don't register until half a second after I press the button. I did not have this problem at all when I played Mario Kart 8 with you all. I'm not sure if it's my internet or if it's on Nintendo. Sorry. It's best that I'll leave...


----------



## Mairmalade

No worries, @Shellzilla - happy you could make it out to a few! Smash online is not kind to those with even the slightest of internet blips. It's something you need a strong connection for. Mario Kart 8 is more forgiving!

Thank you to everyone who joined us today - it was a lot of fun! New sessions have been posted and updated in the main post:


*Session**Host**MK8: Friday, March 26 at 5:30 p.m. EST**Mairmalade *(mar)*SSBU: Saturday, April 10 at 7:00 p.m. EST**Mairmalade *(mar)

See you soon!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Mairmalade said:


> No worries, @Shellzilla - happy you could make it out to a few! Smash online is not kind to those with even the slightest of internet blips. It's something you need a strong connection for. Mario Kart 8 is more forgiving!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who joined us today - it was a lot of fun! New sessions have been posted and updated in the main post:
> 
> 
> *Session**Host**MK8: Friday, March 26 at 5:30 p.m. EST**Mairmalade *(mar)*SSBU: Saturday, April 10 at 7:00 p.m. EST**Mairmalade *(mar)
> 
> See you soon!


Thank you, Mairmalade. I'm not going to participate in the next Smash Bros. session, but I will participate in Mario Kart 8 again on March 26.


----------



## Chris

If I'm awake that late on the 26th I'll join in!


----------



## Alienfish

^same though i doubt it lol...

well if anyone wants to play mk8d at friendlier times feel free to hit me up on discord.


----------



## Holla

I’d love to join in on the MK session on the 26th but it’s my birthday weekend so I’ll likely be busy. If I’m not I’ll be sure to stop by to let you know.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sign me up for 3/26 MK8 session please~ and for the SSBU 4/10 session as well.


----------



## porkpie28

What time would mk8 be for uk people


----------



## Chris

porkpie28 said:


> What time would mk8 be for uk people


It will be 9:30pm GMT.


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for now! 

*The room has been created!*

Hello, neighbors!  We'll be starting a few *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe *150 cc races soon at *5:30 p.m. EST today.**

We'll race for about an hour depending on interest - hope you're able to join for a cup or two! 

*To join:*
Look for '*mar*' in your joinable games after selecting 'Online Play' > 'Friends'

**Convert the time to your time zone here.*


Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist



@Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @Shellzilla @SpaceTokki77


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Mairmalade said:


> Hello, neighbors!  We'll be starting a few *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe *150 cc races soon at *5:30 p.m. EST today.**
> 
> We'll race for about an hour depending on interest - hope you're able to join for a cup or two!
> 
> *To join:*
> Look for '*mar*' in your joinable games after selecting 'Online Play' > 'Friends'
> 
> **Convert the time to your time zone here.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist
> 
> 
> 
> @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @Shellzilla @SpaceTokki77


I'm gonna be late. I have to eat dinner first. Hopefully I'll be able to join not too long after.


----------



## Holla

Thanks for the ping Mar. unfortunately I’m unable to join in this time. I hope everyone has fun!


----------



## Mairmalade

Great races as always - far too many lightning bolts though! 

We've added a more EU-friendly time for *Mario Kart 8* on *Saturday, April 24 at 11 a.m. EST.  *

Our next game is *SSBU on Saturday, April 10 at 7:00 p.m. EST. *Hope to see you then!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Mairmalade said:


> Great races as always - far too many lightning bolts though!
> 
> We've added a more EU-friendly time for *Mario Kart 8* on *Saturday, April 24 at 11 a.m. EST. *
> 
> Our next game is *SSBU on Saturday, April 10 at 7:00 p.m. EST. *Hope to see you then!


Thanks for the session! I'm glad I was just able to get in for the last four races. You're right. There were too many lightning bolts to deal with. I'm surprised we still made it out fine haha.


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for now. Thank you for playing, everyone!  Have a lovely Sunday!

*Arena Information for April 10, 2021:*
*How To Join:*
Online > Smash > Battle Arenas > Join Arena > Friends' Arenas

*Arena Details
Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *0410
* *
Let's keep the fighting spirit alive! We'll be playing *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate *today starting at *7:00 p.m. EDT**

Please feel free to stop in for a few games when/if you can - we'll be playing for 1-2 hours.  We'll also be in the #multiplayer channel on the TBT Discord server to chat during games.

See you then! 

**Convert the time to your timezone **here*




Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



*@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Midoriya *


----------



## Midoriya

Thank you for hosting, mar-mar!  It was a lot of fun.  Got some things I need to take care of now, so I’ll see you guys at the next session.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Sorry for being a no-show, my internet was dropping in and out all day, so I decided to take a rain check. Hope you all had fun! Hopefully I can make it next time.


----------



## Holla

Next Mario Kart session is on my Dad’s birthday so I will have to pass on that one. Hopefully I can make the next one.


----------



## Mairmalade

Hello again!   Hope you'll be able to join us for a few Saturday races!

A *Mario Kart 8 *session will begin later today, *April 24, at 11:00 a.m. EDT* and will run for about an hour. We'll also be hanging out in the TBT Discord in the #multiplayer channel to chat in-between races (probably no typing while racing here!) 

*Convert game times to your local time zone here

To Join The Lobby:*
Online Play > Friends > Search for 'mar' and join the game during the scheduled time. 


Spoiler: Mario Kart 8 Pinglist



@Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Yanrimasart @Shellzilla @SpaceTokki77


----------



## skarmoury

I'm really dumb and don't think I've posted my friend code here yet! Hopefully I can make it to the MK8 session later 

In-Game Name: skar (da)
Switch Friend Code: 8528 2451 8409
Session(s): April 24
Ping list: Yes


----------



## Chris

I'll join in today's session.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I thought I wouldn't be able to make it to this session because of work, but fortunately I arrived home a while ago, and just in time.

Mar, count me in to MK8  see you all on the racetrack in a bit!


----------



## Mairmalade

skarmoury said:


> I'm really dumb and don't think I've posted my friend code here yet! Hopefully I can make it to the MK8 session later
> 
> In-Game Name: skar (da)
> Switch Friend Code: 8528 2451 8409
> Session(s): April 24
> Ping list: Yes


Got you!  Hope you're able to join in!


LittleMissPanda said:


> I thought I wouldn't be able to make it to this session because of work, but fortunately I arrived home a while ago, and just in time.
> 
> Mar, count me in to MK8  see you all on the racetrack in a bit!


I went to bed when the sun was coming up so I'm quite surprised I made it as well!   Welcome back, see you soon!

*On that note - the lobby for Mario Kart 8 today is live!

Done for today - great races, everyone! See you in the next one. *


----------



## Mairmalade

Now that The Bell Tree Championship has concluded, ’somewhat regular‘ friendlies sessions for both *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* and *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* will be returning!

*Next Sessions *


*Session**Host**SSBU*: Friday, June 4th, 2021, 6:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade *(mar)*MK8: *Saturday, June 12th, 2021, 12:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade *(mar)

*Sign-Up Form *



		Code:
	

[b]In-Game Name:[/b]
[b]Switch Friend Code:[/b]
[b]Session(s):[/b]
[b]Ping list:[/b]


If you would like to be pinged when a game is about to go live, please mention this when signing up so I can add you!


----------



## Chris

I'll probably drop by for the June 12th session!


----------



## ~Kilza~

June 6th is a Sunday, not a Friday (unless you meant June 4th?). Either way, hopefully I'll be able to make it.


----------



## Mairmalade

~Kilza~ said:


> June 6th is a Sunday, not a Friday (unless you meant June 4th?). Either way, hopefully I'll be able to make it.


Sure did - thank you for catching that typo!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Before I forget, I would like to sign up for Friday 6/4 & Saturday 6/12 sessions, please. Thanks!

See y'all then!


----------



## digimon

oh yay!! sign me up!  thanks for hosting mar! 

*In-Game Name:* digimon
*Switch Friend Code:* SW-6775-6293-0897
*Session(s):* ssbu + mk8
- June 4th, 2021, 6:00 p.m. EDT
- June 12th, 2021, 12:00 p.m. EDT
*Ping list:* i should be around on tbt at those times but you can ping me!


----------



## nerfeddude

Yesss, friendly smashing time! Signing up for the June 4th session!
_Still thinking about getting MK8 to possibly join these sessions in the future as well..._


----------



## Mairmalade

*All done for today! The next session will be MK8 on Saturday, June 12th at 12:00 p.m. EDT. 

Friday, June 4th, 2021:*
*Arena Name: *TBT
*Password: *9966

Good day/eve, everyone!  Hope you're all geared up for some Friday Friendlies! We'll be starting some friendly *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate *soon at *6:00 p.m. EDT today*. We'll play a few one-on-ones and some free-for-all.

We'll also be chilling in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* during games, so you're welcome to join us there if you'd like (completely optional).

See you soon!



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Midoriya @digimon


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Gah! I forgot that this was today  Hopefully I can make it to the next session.


----------



## Aardbei

Hello mar !

Could I join the June 12th session for MK8 ? 

*In-Game Name:* Lise
*Switch Friend Code: *We already are friends
*Session(s): *June 12th, 2021, 12:00 p.m. EDT
*Ping list:* yes


----------



## porkpie28

What time is the mario kart games for uk people


----------



## Chris

porkpie28 said:


> What time is the mario kart games for uk people


MK8 will be at 5pm BST!


----------



## digimon

just want to add the slot for the 19th + keep the sign up dates in one spot 

*In-Game Name:* digimon
*Switch Friend Code:* SW-6775-6293-0897
*Session(s):*  mk8 + ssbu
- June 12th, 2021, 12:00 p.m. EDT
- June 19th, 2021, 3:00 p.m. EDT
*Ping list:* sure!


----------



## IonicKarma

Omg I didn't know these were a thing, looks like I already missed one ;-;

I'd like to sign up for the next Mario Kart one though!  

*In-Game Name:* Karma
*Switch Friend Code: * 4983-2347-1891 
*Session(s): *June 12th, 2021, 12:00 p.m. EDT
*Ping list:* yes


----------



## Shellzilla_515

In-Game Name: Shellzilla
Switch Friend Code: You've already added me 
Session(s): June 12th 2021 MK8
Ping list: Yes

I'll be using a horrible kart combination lol.


----------



## Aardbei

Hello mar!

I'm sorry I couldn't participate in MK later today 

I hope I could join next time !


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

Surprise! The game will also be streamed on *The Bell Tree Twitch Channel *- thank you, Vris!

Zoom, zoom. 🏎

*Mario Kart 8 Deluxe *will be starting soon at *12:00 p.m. EDT *today, approximately 20 minutes from the timestamp of this post! Feel free to jump if whether you've previously signed up or not. 

We'll be playing casually - cups consisting of four races, 150cc (200cc if more people would rather).

You're welcome to join us in the *#multiplayer channel *on the *TBT Discord* server to chat between races, but it's optional.

*To Join The Lobby:*
Online Play > Friends > Search for 'mar' and join the game

See you soon! 



Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist



@Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @Shellzilla @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @IonicKarma


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Hello Mar, my apologies I didn't participate in the Mario Kart session today. I was busy doing chores around the house that I completely forgot about it. I hope everyone else still had fun despite my absence!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'll be joining the 6/19 SSBU session.

Until then, everyone!


----------



## nerfeddude

Definitely going to join June 19th Smash session! 
_3pm huh? Let's hope the curse of 2pm timeslot won't affect us :'D_


----------



## Chris

If anyone is up for a game of _Super Mario Party_ I'll be hosting at 5pm EDT on Sunday June 20th! 

Can take three people. If there's any interest in spectating I can arrange that.


----------



## Mistreil

i'd be down for super mario party 

*In-Game Name: *Mistreil
*Switch Friend Code: *SW-0515-2489-2309 
*Session(s): *Super Mario Party -- maybe SSBU but i'm not sure if i'll be around then
*Ping list: *yes


----------



## IonicKarma

I'd definitely love to spectate! Don't own the game cause the new mario party is coming soon(tm).  when it does though....


----------



## nerfeddude

Got myself Mario Kart 8!! I hope I can get used to controls and learn some circuit layouts until the next session comes around! I haven't played racing games for AGES so it feels a bit clunky right now haha

And I definitely would_ love_ to spectate some Super Mario Party!


----------



## Mairmalade

Will be wrapping up shortly, so done for now! Thank you all for dropping by! 

*Saturday, June 19th Arena Details*
*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password:* 9999

_Avoiding 2:00 p.m. EDT is intentional. Too many disruptions during TBTWC. _

*Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies will start soon at *3:00 p.m. EDT today! *As always, feel free to jump in whether you've signed up or not. We'll be playing mostly 1v1s but may do teams/free-for-all if we have enough players later. 

You're welcome to join us in the *#multiplayer channel *on the *TBT Discord* server to chat during and in-between battles, but it's optional.

*To Join An Arena:*
Online > Smash > Battle Arenas > Join Arena > Friends' Arenas *or *Enter Arena ID



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Midoriya @digimon


**Please let me know if you'd like to be removed or added to the pinglist*


----------



## Midoriya

Glad I was able to join in for the second half of the Smash fun.  Thanks for hosting, mar-mar!  See you all next time!


----------



## Chris

Reminder that _Super Mario Party_ is scheduled to run today! Only one person has signed-up so there are still two slots still available.


Player 1Player 2Player 3@Mistreil​@_Donut_​@Pyoopi​

For anyone interested in spectating the stream it will start approximately 5pm EDT on Twitch.tv/thebelltree.


----------



## _Donut_

Vrisnem said:


> Reminder that _Super Mario Party_ is scheduled to run today! Only one person has signed-up so there are still two slots still available.
> 
> 
> Player 1Player 2Player 3@Mistreil​
> 
> For anyone interested in spectating the stream it will start approximately 5pm EDT on Twitch.tv/thebelltree.



If you're confident enough that my bad luck with this game's connection is gone, I'm available tonight


----------



## Pyoopi

In-Game Name: Pyoopi
Switch Friend Code: 6469 7384 1303
Session(s): SMP
Ping list: yes

edit: I misread. I think I'm good, hahaa.


----------



## Chris

_Donut_ said:


> If you're confident enough that my bad luck with this game's connection is gone, I'm available tonight


If you're available sometime this evening we could run through a couple rounds of a board ahead of the session starting to see how it performs?


----------



## _Donut_

Vrisnem said:


> If you're available sometime this evening we could run through a couple rounds of a board ahead of the session starting to see how it performs?



Sounds good! I'm free 1-2h before 5pm. I think it should be fine now compared to tbtwc, I have a wired connection now & been playing mk & mp online with friends in the US these past weeks without any issues


----------



## Chris

_Donut_ said:


> Sounds good! I'm free 1-2h before 5pm. I think it should be fine now compared to tbtwc, I have a wired connection now & been playing mk & mp online with friends in the US these past weeks without any issues


Doesn't sound like there's any need to test it then. See you tonight!


----------



## Chris

I unfortunately need to reschedule tonight's plans. @Mistreil, @_Donut_, and @Pyoopi would you like to rearrange for sometime this week?


----------



## _Donut_

Vrisnem said:


> I unfortunately need to reschedule tonight's plans. @Mistreil, @_Donut_, and @Pyoopi would you like rearrange for sometime this week?



For me any time next week should work except tuesday and friday before 4pm edt.


----------



## Mistreil

Vrisnem said:


> I unfortunately need to reschedule tonight's plans. @Mistreil, @_Donut_, and @Pyoopi would you like rearrange for sometime this week?


any day except for Monday would work for me -- preferably around or before 5PM EDT!


----------



## Pyoopi

@Vrisnem 
I'm pretty open anywhere. The earliest for me could be 3PM EDT. Anything else might make me a zombie.


----------



## Chris

_Donut_ said:


> For me any time next week should work except tuesday and friday before 4pm edt.





Mistreil said:


> any day except for Monday would work for me -- preferably around or before 5PM EDT!





Pyoopi said:


> @Vrisnem
> I'm pretty open anywhere. The earliest for me could be 3PM EDT. Anything else might make me a zombie.


Hi all! Thank you for being understanding. Would Wednesday 5pm work for you all? If not we could always postpone until the weekend.


----------



## Mistreil

Vrisnem said:


> Hi all! Thank you for being understanding. Would Wednesday 5pm work for you all? If not we could always postpone until the weekend.


wednesday 5pm works for me!


----------



## _Donut_

Will be there!


----------



## Chris

_Super Mario Party_ is locked in for* Wednesday, 23rd June 2021 @ 5pm EDT*. Sign-ups are closed but you can watch on: twitch.tv/thebelltree

_*Mairmalade*_ will be setting off on holiday tomorrow so I will be setting up a couple more sessions while she is away. If anyone is down for some _Mario Kart 8 Deluxe_ or _Splatoon 2_ (or even more _Super Mario Party_) this weekend and/or sometime next week let me know and I will schedule them in!


----------



## IonicKarma

I would love to play in either Mario Kart 8 Deluxe or Splatoon 2!  And Mario Party as soon as Superstars comes out!


----------



## nerfeddude

Ohh, I'd love to play some MK8! Sadly I don't have Splatoon 2 or SMP, so that's not an option for me :'c
But if others want them than that's okay


----------



## Antonio

Vrisnem said:


> _Super Mario Party_ is locked in for* Wednesday, 23rd June 2021 @ 5pm EDT*. Sign-ups are closed but you can watch on: twitch.tv/thebelltree
> 
> _*Mairmalade*_ will be setting off on holiday tomorrow so I will be setting up a couple more sessions while she is away. If anyone is down for some _Mario Kart 8 Deluxe_ or _Splatoon 2_ (or even more _Super Mario Party_) this weekend and/or sometime next week let me know and I will schedule them in!


I'm down for mk8 and splat this weekend.


----------



## digimon

I’d love to join in on any mk8, smp or splat sessions! weekends are good for me now, but i’ll be free on vacation after next week!


----------



## Equity

Thank you for taking the time to schedule some gaming sessions! I’m always down for some Splatoon 2!  I may also be interested in playing Super Mario Party this weekend or next week.


----------



## shellbell

splat please! I also bought super mario party after watching the latest streams so i'm down for that as well.


----------



## Chris

_*Super Mario Party*_ will be starting in *10 minutes*! Sign-ups are full but you can watch the game on https://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree and are welcome to come and chat with us in the *#multiplayer* channel in our Discord server!


----------



## Chris

Sessions for this coming weekend:


*Session**Host**Mario Kart 8 Deluxe: *Friday, June 25th 2021 @ 5pm EDT*Vrisnem* (Chris)*Splatoon 2:* Saturday, June 26th 2021 @ 12pm EDT*Vrisnem* (Chris)*Super Mario Party:* Sunday, June 27th 2021 @ 5pm EDT*Vrisnem* (Chris)

*Super Mario Party 06/27/21:*​

Player 1Player 2Player 3@oceanchild8​@Foreverfox​@Swiftest_Dreams​



Spoiler: Current Ping List: MK8



@Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @Shellzilla @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma





Spoiler: Current Ping List: SMP



@Mistreil @_Donut_ @Pyoopi


----------



## _Donut_

If there's still a spot left, I can make mk8 this friday


----------



## nerfeddude

This is going to be my first time joining MK8 session so I'm a bit scared, haha 

In-Game Name: ArtyJoyful
Switch Friend Code: 6569-5549-2287
Session(s) MK8 June 25th
Ping list: yes, please!


----------



## Chris

Reminder that there will be a _*Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* _session later *today* at *5pm EDT (10pm BST)*. No sign-up required, just show up!


----------



## Chris

Heads up tonight's session may start about an hour late. I unexpectedly ended up with social plans tonight.


----------



## neoratz

*In-Game Name:* neo
*Switch Friend Code:* 1676-1715-3794
*Session:* Splatoon 2: Saturday, June 26th 2021 @ 12pm EDT
*Ping list:* no thank you!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sent you a friend request @Vrisnem 

Switch in-game name is JadeDragon  hopefully will try to make it to today's session!


----------



## Chris

I am sorry to announce that I need to reschedule tonight's session. I've a ladyfriend here that I can't quite get rid of without offending her. I'll announce a makeup session tomorrow.


----------



## oceanchild8

I'd love to join in on Mario Party on Sunday, if there's an available spot!


----------



## Yanrima~

Hi, I would like to join in Splatoon 2 session if it's still open! 
*in-game name:* Yanrima
*Switch friend code:* 0559-6214-2705
*sessions: *Splatoon 2: Saturday, June 26th 2021 @ 12pm EDT* 
pinglist:* yes


----------



## Chris

*Splatoon 2 *will definitely be going ahead at *12pm EDT / 5pm BST* today! 
If you don't already have me added my Switch code is *6527-0103-8715.*


There are still 2 more available slots for tomorrow's *Super Mario Party* session.


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> *Splatoon 2 *will definitely be going ahead at *12pm EDT / 5pm BST* today!
> If you don't already have me added my Switch code is *6527-0103-8715.*
> 
> 
> There are still 2 more available slots for tomorrow's *Super Mario Party* session.


I'd like to play Mario Party, but that time is really close to when Nicholas wakes up from his nap, which is why I didn’t sign up for MK8 as well. He generally wakes up between 5:00pm and 5:45pm. Would it be possible to be a back-up player? In the meantime, I'll see if I can work something out.


----------



## Chris

_*Splatoon 2*_ is about to start! Come and chat in the *#multiplayer* channel in our Discord server whether you are playing or watching via https://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree.


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> I'd like to play Mario Party, but that time is really close to when Nicholas wakes up from his nap, which is why I didn’t sign up for MK8 as well. He generally wakes up between 5:00pm and 5:45pm. Would it be possible to be a back-up player? In the meantime, I'll see if I can work something out.



I wouldn't mind bringing it forward to 3:30pm EDT, assuming that's also alright with @oceanchild8.


----------



## oceanchild8

Vrisnem said:


> I wouldn't mind bringing it forward to 3:30pm EDT, assuming that's also alright with @oceanchild8.


That's totally ok with me! Can't wait!


----------



## Chris

3:30pm EDT it is then!

@Foreverfox, should I put you down as a player?


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> 3:30pm EDT it is then!
> 
> @Foreverfox, should I put you down as a player?


Yes, that'd work for me! Thank you!


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> Yes, that'd work for me! Thank you!


Fantastic. This means we have one open space remaining for tomorrow's game.

*Super Mario Party
06/27/21 @ 3:30pm EDT*​

Player 1Player 2Player 3@oceanchild8​@Foreverfox​@Swiftest_Dreams​

​


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

I’d like to play Mario party tomorrow


----------



## Chris

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> I’d like to play Mario party tomorrow


Great, see you then!


----------



## Chris

_*Super Mario Party*_ will be starting in approximately *10 minutes*! Sign-ups are full but you can watch the game on https://www.twitch.tv/thebelltree and are welcome to come and chat with us in the *#multiplayer* channel in our Discord server!


----------



## Equity

I had a change of plans over the weekend and couldn’t attend last week’s gaming sessions, my apologies! >.< I hope every participant had a great time! If a Splatoon session will take place this week, I’ll gladly participate!


----------



## Mairmalade

(Mostly) back - and with *two *upcoming *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* sessions!  Time to work off the dust!


*Session**Host**Super Smash Bros. Ultimate:* Friday, July 16th, 6:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*Super Smash Bros Ultimate:* Saturday, July 24th, 3:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)

Hope to see you there next week.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Mairmalade said:


> (Mostly) back - and with *two *upcoming *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* sessions!  Time to work off the dust!
> 
> 
> *Session**Host**Super Smash Bros. Ultimate:* Friday, July 16th, 6:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*Super Smash Bros Ultimate:* Saturday, July 24th, 3:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)
> 
> Hope to see you there next week.



I missed these! Going to try to make the Friday session if possible. I work until 7 sadly so hopefully it's still going on but if not I'll try to catch the next one.


----------



## nerfeddude

Yayyy, Mar is back! Not gonna lie, I terribly missed those night-time Smash sessions ;~;


----------



## Midoriya

Looking forward to Smash again and totally not making an impact with Kazuya.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I unfortunately won't be able to make the 16th, but I'll try to be there for the 24th! Hope you guys have fun next week.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'll be playing these upcoming SSBU sessions: 7/16 and 7/24 <3

See ya'll then!


----------



## Alienfish

Eeep, hope I can join the next MK8D one if it's a good time


----------



## Mairmalade

*Done for today. Thank you for playing, all!  The next SSBU friendlies are on Saturday, July 24, 2021, at 3:00 p.m. EDT.*

Friday already?  Not complaining! Our *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate friendlies *for* July 16th *are starting now!  We'll be playing one-on-ones and may do some teams/4-player free-for-all if there's interest.

*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password:* 3336

As always, we'll be in the *TBT Discord* in the *#multiplayer channel* so you're welcome to join and chat, though it is completely optional.

See you in the arena!



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Midoriya @digimon


----------



## TheDuke55

Oh nice! As it looks now, I can make the July 24th matches. Been a while since I smashed with you all, looking forward to it again!


----------



## Midoriya

Thank you for hosting, mar-mar!  Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Red Cat

I hope it's not too late to sign up for tomorrow's SSBU games.

In-Game Name: *Derek*
Switch Friend Code: *SW-2020-8332-2456*
Session(s):  *Saturday, July 24, 2021, at 3:00 p.m. EDT* 
Ping list: No thanks


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

Sadly, won't be able to make tomorrow. Hoping I can make it next time, though. Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Meadows

Awe, sounds like fun! Unfortunately I will be at work. Good luck everyone and have fun.


----------



## Mairmalade

*Done for now!

Arena Details For July 24:*
*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password:* 9999

Happy Saturday! We'll be starting some 1v1 *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies soon at *3:00 p.m. EDT today!*  You're welcome to join whether you've previously expressed interest or not.

We'll be hanging out in the* #multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to chat during games (we're a friendly bunch).

See ya soon!



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Saitama @digimon





LoyalDragonfly said:


> Sadly, won't be able to make tomorrow. Hoping I can make it next time, though. Have fun, everyone!





Meadows said:


> Awe, sounds like fun! Unfortunately I will be at work. Good luck everyone and have fun.


Future one, for sure! The current plan is looking like an evening (EDT) during next week - probably a Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Meadows

Mairmalade said:


> *Arena Details For July 24:*
> *Arena Name:* TBT
> *Arena Password:* 9999
> 
> Happy Saturday! We'll be starting some 1v1 *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies soon at *3:00 p.m. EDT today!*  You're welcome to join whether you've previously expressed interest or not.
> 
> We'll be hanging out in the* #multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to chat during games (we're a friendly bunch).
> 
> See ya soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist
> 
> 
> 
> @xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Saitama @digimon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future one, for sure! The current plan is looking like an evening (EDT) during next week - probably a Wednesday or Thursday.


Sweet, ty for the heads up. I'd love to play then.


----------



## Mairmalade

Thank you for another great round of games, all! 

New SSBU sessions have been updated in the OP and are listed below:


*Session**Host**Super Smash Bros Ultimate:* Wednesday, July 28, 2021, at 6:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*Super Smash Bros Ultimate:* Friday, August 13, 2021, at 6:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade *(mar)


----------



## Midoriya

Thank you for hosting, mar-mar!  See you all in the next one!


----------



## nerfeddude

Playing with you guys is sooo fun, there's no way I'm skipping the next sessions haha


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Had a lot of fun! Definitely going to try to make the 6 pm session on the 28th.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sign me up for today's 6pm session, please ^^


----------



## Mairmalade

*Done for today! *

*Arena Details for Wednesday, July 28, 2021: 6:00 p.m. EDT Session*
*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *3333

A Wednesday friendly?  Yup!

Going to put up a reminder now for our *Wednesday, July 28* *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate friendlies* as I won't be kicking around until close to *6:00 p.m. EDT* exactly (might be a few minutes behind, but we're still very much on for today!)

You are welcome to join even if you have not signed up or previously expressed interest.  We'll be chatting during games in the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to join us there - though it's completely optional!

See you in the arena 



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Saitama @digimon


----------



## Midoriya

I had a lot of fun with you @LittleMissPanda and @nerfeddude (you’re both insanely skilled!), but have to head to martial arts now.  Thank you for hosting, mar-mar!  See you all in the next one!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Thanks again for hosting! Had a ton of fun!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Won't be able to make it to today's session 

Have fun, guys! Hopefully I'll be able to catch the next one


----------



## TheDuke55

Oh dang, did not know there was one scheduled for today. If there's still room, it'd be cool to join, but seeing as I just saw this it may already be booked.


----------



## nerfeddude

TheDuke55 said:


> Oh dang, did not know there was one scheduled for today. If there's still room, it'd be cool to join, but seeing as I just saw this it may already be booked.


But you can give it a try anyway!


----------



## Mairmalade

LittleMissPanda said:


> Won't be able to make it to today's session
> 
> Have fun, guys! Hopefully I'll be able to catch the next one ☺


Thank you, Panda! Catch you again soon. 


TheDuke55 said:


> Oh dang, did not know there was one scheduled for today. If there's still room, it'd be cool to join, but seeing as I just saw this it may already be booked.


Yes, you're more than welcome aboard the friendlies train. 

On that note: today's *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies will be starting later today, *August 13, 2021, at 6:00 p.m. EDT. *We'll be playing mostly 1v1's and will be chatting in the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to join us there as well. We're a fun, friendly bunch. 

See you then! 



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Midoriya @digimon


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Mairmalade said:


> Thank you, Panda! Catch you again soon.
> 
> Yes, you're more than welcome aboard the friendlies train.
> 
> On that note: today's *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies will be starting later today, *August 13, 2021, at 6:00 p.m. EDT. *We'll be playing mostly 1v1's and will be chatting in the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to join us there as well. We're a fun, friendly bunch.
> 
> See you then!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist
> 
> 
> 
> @xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @Midoriya @digimon


*meanwhile Mar sighs in relief that Panda isn't showing up* LOL  Next time, Mar, next time


----------



## nerfeddude

LittleMissPanda said:


> *meanwhile Mar sighs in relief that Panda isn't showing up* LOL ☺ Next time, Mar, next time


I'm actually sad you won't show up hahah


----------



## Mairmalade

LittleMissPanda said:


> *meanwhile Mar sighs in relief that Panda isn't showing up* LOL ☺ Next time, Mar, next time





nerfeddude said:


> I'm actually sad you won't show up hahah


Sharing @nerfeddude's thoughts here - you play a lot of different characters, all fun to play against. You will be missed!


----------



## nerfeddude

Mairmalade said:


> Sharing @nerfeddude's thoughts here - you play a lot of different characters, all fun to play against. You will be missed!


High also skill makes every battle challenging. And with each character you have to change your strategy
_And there's me, who almost always plays Megaman, because if I switch to someone else I just sit there like "and what do i do lmao"_


----------



## TheDuke55

But you're really good with Megaman! So I can see why you don't need to switch up as often.


----------



## nerfeddude

TheDuke55 said:


> But you're really good with Megaman! So I can see why you don't need to switch up as often.


My friends are low-key raging at me for playing him too much, so I'm trying out some different characters x)


----------



## Mairmalade

The Super Smash Brothers Ultimate Arena for today's friendlies is live! 

*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *3333

Done for now! New sessions for SSBU have been posted:


*Session**Host**Super Smash Bros Ultimate:* Friday, August 27, 2021, at 6:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade *(mar)*Super Smash Bros Ultimate: *Wednesday, September 8, 2021, at 6:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Next time you guys see me I will be a Little Mac main and scrap all the characters I've been playing so far. I realized Little Mac is the only character for me.


----------



## nerfeddude

DarkDesertFox said:


> Next time you guys see me I will be a Little Mac main and scrap all the characters I've been playing so far. I realized Little Mac is the only character for me.


Not until I'll poke you once with nair offstage... I'm just kidding x)


----------



## Midoriya

Sorry I couldn’t make it tonight guys!  I had martial arts to go to.  See you all in the next one!


----------



## porkpie28

Is there still mario kart events going on


----------



## Mairmalade

porkpie28 said:


> Is there still mario kart events going on


I've primarily been hosting Smash Ultimate because there's more demand for it, but If more people express interest in Mario Kart, I'd be happy to host a couple of sessions in the future!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Next time is here at last! I'm joining today's SSBU session, definitely! See you all then! ^-^


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

*Super Smash Brothers Ultimate Arena Details for August 29 at 6:00 p.m. EDT*
*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password:* 9999

It's almost that time again! *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate *friendlies will be starting later today at *6:00 p.m. EDT*. We'll mostly be playing 1v1s but may also try a few team battles again. 

We'll be chatting in the *#multiplayer channel *on the *TBT Discord* in-between and during games, if you'd like to join us; however, it is entirely optional.

See you in the arena soon! 

There has been interest in setting up a multiplayer role on Discord for pings when games go live. Once Camp Bell Tree has concluded, I will ask about the possibility of adding this as it seems it would be helpful for those that don't check the forum as often but would like to join in on game 'nights.'


----------



## Alienfish

Mairmalade said:


> I've primarily been hosting Smash Ultimate because there's more demand for it, but If more people express interest in Mario Kart, I'd be happy to host a couple of sessions in the future!


YES please. That or Splatoon 2 if any of you staff still play that would be awesome. I really miss those sessions ❤


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

*Arena Details for September 8:*
*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password:* 9999

Happy Wednesday (not quite Friday, but we're getting there!)

Our *September 8 Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies are starting shortly at *6:00 p.m. EDT - *feel free to stop by for a few games! We'll be playing mostly 1v1s and will be chatting within the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord* during games if you'd like to join us there as well. 

See you in the arena! 



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla @digimon


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Edit: Never mind.....  My Switch refuses to connect to the internet. Maybe I'll catch the next session.


----------



## Mairmalade

LittleMissPanda said:


> Edit: Never mind.....  My Switch refuses to connect to the internet. Maybe I'll catch the next session.


Ah, that's frustrating! Has this happened before? Hardwire connection if you have the option available? Hope it doesn't persist for too long. See you soon!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Mairmalade said:


> Ah, that's frustrating! Has this happened before? Hardwire connection if you have the option available? Hope it doesn't persist for too long. See you soon!


It's never happened before  I've tried hardwire as well but it's not working, either. It must be the router itself. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Mairmalade

A few mentioned some interest in Mario Kart 8, so I've added a new MK8 and SSBU session below and within the main post!  


*Session**Host**Mario Kart 8 Deluxe:* Sunday, September 19, 2021 @ 12:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*Super Smash Brothers Ultimate:* Friday, October 1, 2021 @ 6:30 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Funnily enough, my Switch decides to connect to the router as soon as the session is over  catch y'all next time!


----------



## porkpie28

Could I sign up for mario kart please


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Ooh! I'll definitely sign up for the Mario Kart session thank you very much! 

*Proceeds to use a kart with garbage stats*


----------



## nerfeddude

Aww, sadly I won't be able to join that MK8 session, because it's going to be too early in the morning for me :c
*I mean, I can _try to wake up at that time_ but ehhhh, chances are very slim :'D*


----------



## Mairmalade

Hope everyone is having a great week! Been a bit distant with the move, but finally settled in with fully operational internet!   

This is a quick reminder that we'll be hosting some *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe *tomorrow, *Sunday, September 19, at 12:00 p.m. EDT*. We'll also be hanging out in the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to chat between races as well. Stop by for a few races if you're able! 

Until then!


----------



## nerfeddude

Wait hold on. I think I'm actually not very intelligent. 12 pm is a _daytime, not nighttime, right?? _I legit sat here for like 10 minutes trying to figure out how 12-hour system works hahahah
If I'm indeed a dummy and 12 pm is a daytime, then I absolutely should be able to join tomorrow's session. _Gotta remember how to play mario kart oops_


----------



## DarkDesertFox

See you all on the tracks...


----------



## Alienfish

Ohh, that'd be 6 pm for me! I'll absolutely try and join when it's finally on, no 100% promises though!


----------



## King koopa

Are there any slots open for the next game? If so I'll try to join


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today - thanks for playing! 

Lots of room - one of the nicest things about Mario Kart 8! 

We'll be starting soon at *12:00 p.m. EDT today* - about one hour from the time of this post. When the time comes, you'll want to search for 'mar' in your joinable online games.

If you don't have my friend code added yet, you'll find it in the opening post.



Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist - feel free to let me know if you'd like to be removed or added



@Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Happy to say internet is working just fine  joining the MK8 session now!


----------



## Alienfish

Happy to have made it, guess I'm glad I fell asleep before so I didn't have to cook LOL.

Hope to play soon again! ❤


----------



## Aardbei

Oops I didn't see it in time  Hopefully next time !


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I almost forgot tomorrow was October 1st so bumping this for other people who might have forgot too!


----------



## Mairmalade

*Rescheduled to October 2 at 3 p.m. EDT due to connection trouble. 

Arena Info for October 1*
*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password:* 8888

edit: the internet is doing a thing. Back up. Hopefully, it works!

Happy Spooky Month! 

*Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies will be starting later today, *October 1, at 6:00 p.m. EDT. *Please stop by for a game or two if you're able!  Mostly 1v1s, but could also do teams if we have enough players.

We'll also be chilling in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* during games, though this is completely optional.

See you soon! 



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @Shellzilla_515 @digimon


----------



## LittleMissPanda

My Switch is able to connect to WiFi as it should, so I will definitely be able to join today's SSBU session.


----------



## Mairmalade

Sorry about this everyone - internet troubles on my end this time. Going to try SSBU friendlies again *tomorrow, October 2, at 3 p.m. EDT instead. *

Until then!  

and if it's still causing trouble tomorrow, we'll be prepared for next week at least!


----------



## Mairmalade

*Arena Details for October 2:*
*Arena Name:* TBT
*Password: *4444

Tested online and connection seems stable, so we're all set for *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate friendlies today at 3:00 p.m. EDT!  *

See you in a bit!

*Done for today! New friendlies have been scheduled:*


*Session**Host**Mario Kart 8 Deluxe:* Sunday, October 10, 2021 @ 12:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*Super Smash Brothers Ultimate: *Friday, October 15, 2021, @ 7:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)


----------



## Mairmalade

Happy Thanksgiving weekend my fellow Canadian friends!   

Wanted to send out an early reminder that we'll be playing some *Mario Kart 8 *on Sunday, *October 10, at 12:00 p.m. EDT. *We'll likely stick to 150cc and cups consisting of four races. 

See you then!



Spoiler: MK8 Ping list - please let me know if you'd like to be added or removed



@Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma


----------



## nerfeddude

If my friends won't drag me into playing smash tomorrow, I'd happily join MK8's session! Also I'd like to be added into MK8's pinglist if it's okay ^^


----------



## Alienfish

@Mairmalade if that's noon EDT i should be able to join, also please me add to mk8 pinglist please


----------



## Mairmalade

Alienfish said:


> @Mairmalade if that's noon EDT i should be able to join, also please me add to mk8 pinglist please


It is noon EDT, yes! Added.


----------



## Chris

I might join tomorrow if I get home in time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'll be joining, but sadly won't be able to use Discord to talk. Taking a hiatus from it for a little bit.


----------



## Alienfish

Mairmalade said:


> It is noon EDT, yes! Added.


Thank you ❤ Got a bit confused cause I never ever hear people use 12 pm so i was like wait what lmao.


----------



## Aardbei

I'll try to be there !


----------



## Alienfish

HYPPPPPE had so much fun last time so I'll try not to spill pizza on my switch haha.


----------



## Mairmalade

Alienfish said:


> HYPPPPPE had so much fun last time so I'll try not to spill pizza on my switch haha.


Keep pizza away from the vehicle at all times. 

Done for today!

The lobby for *Mario Kart 8 *will be up in about ten minutes from the time of this post at *12:00 p.m. EDT (noon).*
After selecting _Online play_, search _Friends, _and find *mar *in your joinable games.

We'll be chatting in the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to join us there as well!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Thanks for hosting, Mar! That was a lot of fun! Though I never want to play Baby Park again for as long as I live lol.


----------



## IonicKarma

Thanks for hosting Mar, always love these sessions!


----------



## nerfeddude

Had a lot of fun playing with you, guys! One day I'll learn how to not bump into walls or fall into the void on every turn. And that day is _not_ today, that's for sure👁👁
Ahhh, the next smash session is going to be so late... The choice is literally between playing late at night(or should I say "early morning"?) or trying to fix my sleep schedule. Dang :'D


----------



## ~Kilza~

DarkDesertFox said:


> I never want to play Baby Park again


Don't worry, I'll try and make sure that happens. Baby Park is love, Baby Park is life.


----------



## porkpie28

Aww I missed it was out for dinner with family maybe next time I hope everyone had lots of fun


----------



## Aardbei

Unfortunately I couldn't make it


----------



## Mairmalade

DarkDesertFox said:


> Thanks for hosting, Mar! That was a lot of fun! Though I never want to play Baby Park again for as long as I live lol.





~Kilza~ said:


> Don't worry, I'll try and make sure that happens. Baby Park is love, Baby Park is life.


We want to get off this ride.   



IonicKarma said:


> Thanks for hosting Mar, always love these sessions!


Thank you for joining a few, Karma! It's not Terraria, but it's still fun. 


nerfeddude said:


> Had a lot of fun playing with you, guys! One day I'll learn how to not bump into walls or fall into the void on every turn. And that day is _not_ today, that's for sure👁👁
> Ahhh, the next smash session is going to be so late... The choice is literally between playing late at night(or should I say "early morning"?) or trying to fix my sleep schedule. Dang :'D


Driving into walls is part of the MK8 experience! It is a bit later because I don't think I'll be home any earlier, but I'll shoot you a message if I am! Otherwise, we'll see you again soon (or you can forgo fixing your sleep schedule, but I can't recommend that now, can I?  )



porkpie28 said:


> Aww I missed it was out for dinner with family maybe next time I hope everyone had lots of fun





Aardbei said:


> Unfortunately I couldn't make it


No worries, both! We'll see you in the future one! Hope the family dinner was delicious, porkpie!


----------



## nerfeddude

Mairmalade said:


> Driving into walls is part of the MK8 experience! It is a bit later because I don't think I'll be home any earlier, but I'll shoot you a message if I am! Otherwise, we'll see you again soon (or you can forgo fixing your sleep schedule, but I can't recommend that now, can I?  )


It's literally a fight between "sleep is important" and "reject sleep, play games with your friends". I guess I'll decide what to do during the night before the session x)


----------



## Holla

I haven't been able to make it for Mario Kart in a while, but I still appreciate the pings. Hopefully one of these times I'll be able to drop by again.


----------



## Mairmalade

Hello, hello! Quickly dropping in with a reminder that *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies will be starting later today at* 7:00 p.m. EDT!*

You're welcome to join us in the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord *to hang out during games, or pop in for a few without it. Hope to see you then!  

*


Spoiler: SSBU Ping list



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon


*


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'll join tonight's session ^-^ almost time!


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! The next sessions are TBD as I may be preparing for a visitor the following weekend!   Will try to work in a couple of sessions once I know for sure. Take care for now, and have a great weekend!

And *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies are live for today!

*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password:* 9999

See you in the arena!


----------



## Mairmalade

Been a little bit! Hope you've had a lovely couple of weeks. My company departed this morning so these sessions will be back semi-regularly now! 

New sessions have been posted:


*Session**Host**Mario Kart 8: *Saturday, November 13 @ 12 p.m. EST*Mairmalade* (mar)*Super Smash Brothers Ultimate: *Friday, November 19 @ 6 p.m. EST*Mairmalade* (mar)

Looking forward to seeing you all again!


----------



## Foreverfox

Mairmalade said:


> Been a little bit! Hope you've had a lovely couple of weeks. My company departed this morning so these sessions will be back semi-regularly now!
> 
> New sessions have been posted:
> 
> 
> *Session**Host**Mario Kart 8: *Saturday, November 13 @ 12 p.m. EST*Mairmalade* (mar)*Super Smash Brothers Ultimate: *Friday, November 19 @ 6 p.m. EST*Mairmalade* (mar)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all again!


Hey Mar! Can I be added to the pinglist for MK8? If there is one? I won't know if I can join until a day or two before. Thank you!


----------



## Mairmalade

Foreverfox said:


> Hey Mar! Can I be added to the pinglist for MK8? If there is one? I won't know if I can join until a day or two before. Thank you!


There is, yes. You're now on it!


----------



## porkpie28

Hi I will try and pop in for a few games of mario kart


----------



## Mairmalade

Hello friends!  

Dropping the reminder for our *Mario Kart 8* friendlies for *Saturday, November 13*, *at 12 noon EST *early as it has been a hot minute, and I'll only be home shortly before we're due to get started.

We'll mostly be playing cups consisting of four races on 150cc, but we could also try some of those battle minigames if there's interest.

Hope to see you on the tracks then!  


Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist



@Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Alienfish @Foreverfox


----------



## Foreverfox

Mairmalade said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> Dropping the reminder for our *Mario Kart 8* friendlies for *Saturday, November 12*, *at 12 noon EST *early as it has been a hot minute, and I'll only be home shortly before we're due to get started.
> 
> We'll mostly be playing cups consisting of four races on 150cc, but we could also try some of those battle minigames if there's interest.
> 
> Hope to see you on the tracks then!


I'll be sure to let you know as soon as possible if I'll be able to join or not! Thanks for the ping!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Sign me up for the MK8 session tomorrow, please  boy I nearly forgot (this poor thread sure collected dust, huh? ) but..... it's game time!


----------



## nerfeddude

If I'll fail to drag my friends to play smash with me(_imagine declining every invitation to spend time with your friend in a game you somewhat enjoy playing :////_), I'll definitely pop up for a few races!


----------



## Alienfish

oho! I'll do my best to join tonight, been way too long


----------



## Aardbei

I should be able to participate this time !


----------



## Foreverfox

Foreverfox said:


> I'll be sure to let you know as soon as possible if I'll be able to join or not! Thanks for the ping!


Hey, I won't be able to make it today, but I hope to join next time!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Sorry, family stress shot my mood so I don't think think I'll be joining today. I hope everyone has fun though! Hopefully will join the next Smash session.


----------



## Mairmalade

*Quick call out before we get started - seeking opinions:*

I don't own *Mario Party Superstars *currently, but would anyone be interested in sessions for it? We'd only be able to welcome three players per session, though it may be fun to do occasionally in the future. Let me know what you think! 

Saturday is race day! *Mario Kart 8 friendlies* are live now! 🏎 We'll start our first cup shortly after noon EST.

*To Join:*
Online Play > Friends > search for *mar *in your joinable games

We'll also be in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to chat in-between races. You're welcome to use this thread as well!



Foreverfox said:


> Hey, I won't be able to make it today, but I hope to join next time!


No worries, thank you for letting me know.  Have a great Saturday, and we'll see you in a future one!


DarkDesertFox said:


> Sorry, family stress shot my mood so I don't think I'll be joining today. I hope everyone has fun though! Hopefully will join the next Smash session.


Hope things calm down a bit for you soon, Dark. Feel free to pop in if anything changes or you feel a race or two may help to destress- chat, or no chat.


----------



## Foreverfox

Mairmalade said:


> *Quick call out before we get started - seeking opinions:*
> 
> I don't own *Mario Party Superstars *currently, but would anyone be interested in sessions for it? We'd only be able to welcome three players per session, though it may be fun to do occasionally in the future. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Saturday is race day! *Mario Kart 8 friendlies* are live now! 🏎 We'll start our first cup shortly after noon EST.
> 
> *To Join:*
> Online Play > Friends > search for *mar *in your joinable games
> 
> We'll also be in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to chat in-between races. You're welcome to use this thread as well!
> 
> 
> No worries, thank you for letting me know.  Have a great Saturday, and we'll see you in a future one!
> 
> Hope things calm down a bit for you soon, Dark. Feel free to pop in if anything changes or you feel a race or two may help to distress - chat, or no chat.


I have MP Superstars and would be interested in playing in the future!


----------



## porkpie28

Sorry not able to join today having pizza and watching a film


----------



## ~Kilza~

Mairmalade said:


> I don't own *Mario Party Superstars *currently, but would anyone be interested in sessions for it? We'd only be able to welcome three players per session, though it may be fun to do occasionally in the future. Let me know what you think!


Yes, I'd be down for some sessions of it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'd definitely be down for Mario Party Superstars if there was a session on it.


----------



## deana

Mairmalade said:


> *Quick call out before we get started - seeking opinions:*
> 
> I don't own *Mario Party Superstars *currently, but would anyone be interested in sessions for it? We'd only be able to welcome three players per session, though it may be fun to do occasionally in the future. Let me know what you think!



I am very interested in Mario Party Superstars sessions!!


----------



## Hanami

I am also very interested in Mario Party Superstars sessions!


----------



## Midoriya

I will definitely be at this upcoming Smash session seeing as I have off work, I have my Switch, and it can connect to the internet again.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'll be about an hour late sadly. I work late shift until 7. Hopefully people will still be around!


----------



## Mairmalade

*Quick Announcement about Mario Party Superstars:*
I've picked up Mario Party Superstars! I'll schedule a couple of sessions and open sign-ups sometime this weekend. It'll likely be two games of ten turns each back-to-back so we can take six players per "session." These will *NOT *be drop-in sessions - *you will need to sign-up *and let me know prior if you are unable to make it. I will be creating a ping list of everyone above that has expressed interest. You are welcome to let me know if you'd like to be added/removed anytime.

*Now for Some Smash Ultimate:*
Phew, what a week! What better way to celebrate a Friday than with some *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies? 

We'll be starting soon (mostly 1v1s) today, *November 19, at 6 p.m. EST. *We usually play for about two hours, so you're welcome to join in for a game or two anytime. We'll also be chatting in the *#multiplayer *channel of our *TBT Discord *though this is, as usual, completely optional.

Been a while since we've met in the arena - see you there!  

*SSBU Arena Details:*
*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *3333



Spoiler: SSBU Ping list



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya



*Done for now!*


----------



## Midoriya

I’m going to have to head off because I’m tired and need to eat dinner, but a HUGE shoutout to mar-mar for hosting!  In the opening match it was Mar’s Jigglypuff versus my… Jigglypuff.  Who would have thunk it?  



Spoiler: battle of the puffs


----------



## IonicKarma

Mairmalade said:


> *Quick call out before we get started - seeking opinions:*
> 
> I don't own *Mario Party Superstars *currently, but would anyone be interested in sessions for it? We'd only be able to welcome three players per session, though it may be fun to do occasionally in the future. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Saturday is race day! *Mario Kart 8 friendlies* are live now! 🏎 We'll start our first cup shortly after noon EST.
> 
> *To Join:*
> Online Play > Friends > search for *mar *in your joinable games
> 
> We'll also be in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to chat in-between races. You're welcome to use this thread as well!
> 
> 
> No worries, thank you for letting me know.  Have a great Saturday, and we'll see you in a future one!
> 
> Hope things calm down a bit for you soon, Dark. Feel free to pop in if anything changes or you feel a race or two may help to destress- chat, or no chat.


Saw this super late, would love to play Mario Party Superstars!


----------



## Mairmalade

Hello again!  

Signups for our first *Mario Party Superstars *sessions are now open for *Sunday, November 28, 2021 *using the following form:


		Code:
	

[B]In-Game Name[/B]:
[B]Nintendo Switch Friend Code[/B]:
[B]Timeslot[/B]:


There will be two sessions to start for our trial run:


*Session*Players*Host**Mario Party Superstars: *Sunday, November 28 at 12:00 p.m. (noon) EST@~Kilza~ @IonicKarma @DarkDesertFox​*Mairmalade* (mar)*Mario Party Superstars: *Sunday, November 28 at 1:30 p.m. EST@Hanami @deana @justina​*Mairmalade* (mar)

We are only able to welcome *three players per session*, so please *only signup for one timeslot. *If you do not have a preference, please say so and I'll add you where there's availability.  If there does happen to be availability in the second session, you've played in the first, and are interested in playing again, I will post for last-minute signups on a first-come, first-serve basis.

*Games will be 10 turns* *with bonus stars on. *I'm also open to giving everyone three stars to start to make things a bit more interesting. Otherwise, we can start as normal with zero stars each. 

We'll be starting promptly for both sessions. The *room will open 10 minutes prior *to each session starting to ensure everyone has time to jump in. Discord is optional, but we will be using the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* to chat during games.

May Boo and Bowser be kind to our coins and stars.


----------



## Mairmalade

You'd think I would remember the Mario Party Superstars ping list, but here we are. An edited post won't ping correctly, so I've added that below. 


Spoiler: Mario Party Superstars Ping list



@DarkDesertFox @Hanami @deana @~Kilza~ @Foreverfox @IonicKarma


----------



## ~Kilza~

*In-Game Name*: ~Kilza~
*Nintendo Switch Friend Code*: You have it
*Timeslot*: Nov. 28, 12 PM EST (can probably do either one tbh, this seems the better of the two for me)


----------



## IonicKarma

*In-Game Name*: Karma
*Nintendo Switch Friend Code*: 4983-2347-1891 
*Timeslot*: Either, put me wherever is more convenient


----------



## DarkDesertFox

*In-Game Name*: Dark Fox
*Nintendo Switch Friend Code*: SW-4878-6914-6089
*Timeslot*:  Sunday, November 28 at 12:00 p.m. (noon) EST


----------



## Hanami

*In-Game Name*: Renee
*Nintendo Switch Friend Code*: We're friends - I have Toadette as my profile picture
*Timeslot*: Either works


----------



## deana

The stars have aligned for this one I'm actually off work next Sunday for once 

In-Game Name: Deana
Switch Friend Code: SW-2205-9814-5414
Session(s): Sunday, November 28 at 1:30 p.m. EST


----------



## justina

In-Game Name: Justina
Switch Friend Code: 0737-9433-8402
Session(s): Sunday November 28th at 1:30 pm
Ping list: yes please


----------



## Mairmalade

The day of *Mario Party Superstars* has arrived! As a reminder, the room will open approximately 10 minutes prior to the scheduled times, so feel free to hop in early and get settled in for the friendship-building game that is Mario Party. You'll want to look for *mar.

The room password for each session will be edited at the bottom of this post.*

We'll be starting at the scheduled times below - please only join the session you're signed up for!  


*Session*Players*Host**Mario Party Superstars: *Sunday, November 28 at 12:00 p.m. (noon) EST@~Kilza~ @IonicKarma @DarkDesertFox​*Mairmalade* (mar)*Mario Party Superstars: *Sunday, November 28 at 1:30 p.m. EST@Hanami @deana @justina​*Mairmalade* (mar)

We'll be using the *#multiplayer* channel to chat on the *TBT Discord*, but its use is optional.

See you soon! 

*Room Password for 1:30 pm EST: *3333


----------



## Hanami

would anyone be willing to swap timeslots with me? a family member unexpectedly popped into town ><


----------



## Mairmalade

The Mario Party Superstars room for 1:30 p.m. EST is now up! 


Spoiler: Player list



@Hanami @deana @justina
Password is 3333



Both games for today are done - thank you all for playing! I'm sorry that my internet didn't hold up in the second one but glad you all got a chance to play and continue playing. 

The next sessions for *SSBU *and *Mario Kart 8 *are up! We'll likely play more Mario Party in the new year.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm really sorry about missing the session... That was a huge fail on my part. I even set myself a reminder on Discord and forgot to open it... I stayed up later than I should have last night and it slipped my mind entirely. I honestly feel really bad about it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm going to sadly be an hour late to the session this Friday again. My late shift day fell on it so I'll be working until 7 PM. Hoping to catch some matches afterwards if you guys are still going!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Ooh, I'll join the SSBU December 10 2021 session and the MK8 December 19 2021 session! My online membership ends on New Year's Day, so I'll put in my last hurrah!


----------



## Mairmalade

Plans today include…*Super Smash Brothers Ultimate friendlies!* Stop by for a few games starting later at* 6:00 p.m. EST. *It’ll be a mix of 1-on-1’s and 4-player smash depending on player count.

We’ll be chatting in the *#multiplayer* channel of the *TBT Discord* if you’d like to join us there too!

Arena details will be edited into this post at the scheduled time *or *in a new post if this isn’t the latest one at the start time.

A perfect way to start the weekend – hope to see you there! 



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya


----------



## Midoriya

Won’t be able to make it because I have work, lmao 

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! The previous MK8 session will be moved to make way for *TBT's upcoming Holiday Market.* Friendlies sessions will resume in the new year (of course, you're always welcome to make use of the #multiplayer channel on our Discord server for a friendly game or two!)

Hope to see you around the holiday market, and see you in the new year! 

Annnd it's go time! The arena for today's *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies is now live!   You're welcome to drop in for a game or two anytime. We'll likely be playing for at least an hour.

*Arena Details
Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password: *3333


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Hey Mairmalade, my apologies that I wasn't able to join in today. I had things done throughout the day that lasted longer than I had anticipated which ended up passing through the friendlies session.

So the MK8 session will be moved into the new year to make way for the holiday event, correct? Sad to say that my online membership expires on new year's day BUT, if there's a free 7-day trial floating around, I'll be sure to seize that opportunity so we can play together!

I want to say Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year in advance if I somehow don't get another opportunity to do so! ❄


----------



## Mairmalade

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Hey Mairmalade, my apologies that I wasn't able to join in today. I had things done throughout the day that lasted longer than I had anticipated which ended up passing through the friendlies session.
> 
> So the MK8 session will be moved into the new year to make way for the holiday event, correct? Sad to say that my online membership expires on new year's day BUT, if there's a free 7-day trial floating around, I'll be sure to seize that opportunity so we can play together!
> 
> I want to say Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year in advance if I somehow don't get another opportunity to do so! ❄


No worries at all! It will be moved due to the holiday event and that it will conflict with my own schedule, yes. Nintendo has recently announced a *7-day free trial* that you may want to grab if able. It's valid until February 6, 2022.


----------



## Mairmalade

Annnnd we're back! Happy New Year to you all.  Hope you enjoyed TBT's Holiday Market festivities.

Our next session will be *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* this *Sunday, January 16 at 12:00 p.m. EST noon *to make up for the previously canceled one before the new year. I've also gone ahead and scheduled a new SSBU session prior to the release of Pokémon Legends: Arceus because I feel a lot of us (myself included) may be checking it out. 

Feel free to drop a message if you plan to join us one (or both) days, but should have plenty of space for anyone looking to pop in. See you soon!


*Session**Host**Mario Kart 8 Deluxe:* Sunday, January 16 at 12:00 p.m. noon EST*Mairmalade* (mar)*Super Smash Brothers Ultimate: *Friday, January 21 at 6:00 p.m. EST*Mairmalade* (mar)


----------



## nerfeddude

*crawls out the darkness*
_Y e s g a m i n g t i m e_
Definitely going to join smash session, not so sure about mk8 tho, but if I'm going to be free at that time, there's a good chance I'll pop up there as well x)


----------



## Midoriya

The Smash session falls on one of my off days, so I’ll definitely be there.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Thank you for putting up the session dates! I haven't redeemed my code for the 7-day online free trial yet, so I'll tactically do so on January 16 to be able to join both the MK8D and Smash Bros. sessions. Can't wait to get my butt kicked by Mega Man again lol. Please put me on the ping list so I don't end up forgetting, please and thank you.


----------



## _Donut_

MK8 session should work, count me in!


----------



## nerfeddude

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Can't wait to get my butt kicked by Mega Man again lol.


That sounds like an unpleasant thing to look forward to :'D
_I sincerely apologize for any sort of mental damage my Megaman caused throughout all of these friendly games_


----------



## Alienfish

Did I just read MK8...I'll definitely try to join it!


----------



## TheDuke55

I'd like to hop by for some Smash. It's been a while since I played with you all. It will be fun. As things are now, that Friday is open for me.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Nice, I really missed these! Going to to try to make both sessions!


----------



## DaisyFan

I would like to join the Mario Kart 8 Deluxe session this Sunday. Thank you!


----------



## porkpie28

Hi I would like to join the mario kart event please


----------



## Mairmalade

*Done for January 16, 2022!*

A quick reminder that *Mario Kart 8: Deluxe friendlies* will be starting later today at *12:00 p.m. noon EST. *We'll be making use of the *#multiplayer* channel in the *TBT Discord* to chat during races if you'd like to join us there (optional!) You'll want to look for '*mar*' in your joinable online games at the scheduled time.

See you at the starting line then! 



Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist



@Shellzilla_515 @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Alienfish @Foreverfox


----------



## Alienfish

I'll do my best to join ! (and thanks for writing out noon cause i always mix times up LOL)


----------



## Mairmalade

Alienfish said:


> I'll do my best to join ! (and thanks for writing out noon cause i always mix times up LOL)


Of course! Ever since you mentioned it I found myself doing the same thing occasionally so now I've made it a habit every time I need to reference it.


----------



## porkpie28

Thank you for the games yesterday there were really fun


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I had a lot of fun! I wanted to share my favorite highlight from the battle matches (I'm also sorry, Mar...).



https://imgur.com/a/WzUlpNY


----------



## Mairmalade

porkpie28 said:


> Thank you for the games yesterday there were really fun


Glad you were able to stop by! Great games. 


DarkDesertFox said:


> I had a lot of fun! I wanted to share my favorite highlight from the battle matches (I'm also sorry, Mar...).
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/WzUlpNY


*


*
There's _evidence_. I love how I missed my boomerang immediately after too.

The struggles we face during battle games.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Can I sigh up?
In-Game Name: FrogFun (I'm assuming this is referring to the name on your Switch profile right?)
Switch Friend Code: SW-1271-7260-6737
Session(s) Super Smash Bros Ultimate(might do other ones later if that's okay)
Ping list: Yes, Please Ping me


----------



## Shellzilla_515

DarkDesertFox said:


> I had a lot of fun! I wanted to share my favorite highlight from the battle matches (I'm also sorry, Mar...).
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/WzUlpNY


Despite witnessing myself getting sidelined just after my invincibility went away, I'm really glad you saved this clip. It was a crazy battle all around as I was too focused trying not to get hit lol.


----------



## iiyyja

Hey, I'd like to be added to the Smash session

In-Game Name: Fatima
Switch Friend Code: 5301-0820-8049
Session(s): SSBU
Ping list: Yes


----------



## Mairmalade

Friday friendlies are right around the corner! We'll be heading to the arena for some *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate *later today at* 6:00 p.m. EST. *Feel free to join the *#multiplayer* channel in the *TBT Discord* to chat during games as well. 

Hope to see you there!



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@iiyyja @BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya



We also know a few of you have expressed interest in getting pinged for multiplayer games on Discord, so we do plan to add a multiplayer role. If you'd like the role when it's added, please post your full Discord tag (name and number) below.


----------



## nerfeddude

Mairmalade said:


> We also know a few of you have expressed interest in getting pinged for multiplayer games on Discord, so we do plan to add a multiplayer role. If you'd like the role when it's added, please post your full Discord tag (name and number) below.


Ooo, that's nice! Definitely would like to have that role, so my tag is brain lag#3260


----------



## iiyyja

Mairmalade said:


> We also know a few of you have expressed interest in getting pinged for multiplayer games on Discord, so we do plan to add a multiplayer role. If you'd like the role when it's added, please post your full Discord tag (name and number) below.


 I'd like the role. My handle is Fatima_#0284


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'll sadly be an hour late again... My late shifts keep landing on Smash friendly nights which sucks. If you guys are done by then, it's cool. This should be my last 11-7 shift in general (I hope) so I shouldn't have to run into this problem anymore.

Edit: For Discord role my name is Dark Desert Fox#2338.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I'll be there to play smash with you guys


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! The next session is *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe* on Saturday, *February 5 at 12:00 p.m. noon EST.

Super Smash Brothers Ultimate? *It is time. Lobby details for today's *6:00 p.m. EST session* are below. 

This will also be in the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord.*

*Arena Name: *TBT
*Password: *9999

We usually play for about two hours, so feel free to pop in and out for a few games!


----------



## Midoriya

Thank you once again for hosting, mar-mar!  I’m going to have to jet because I have some other things to take care of.  Was lots of fun!


----------



## iiyyja

Thank you for putting this together @Mairmalade ❤


----------



## BrokenSanity

That was fun! Thank you for taking the time to host this!


----------



## Alienfish

Aw man do I really need to wait to February 5th now lol... Anyway, I got myself a new OG Switch so as long as I got time I'll join!


----------



## r a t

Mairmalade said:


> We also know a few of you have expressed interest in getting pinged for multiplayer games on Discord, so we do plan to add a multiplayer role. If you'd like the role when it's added, please post your full Discord tag (name and number) below.



i would love to be pinged!! i don’t check tbt so much now but discord notifications come through my phone, hopefully you’ll see me at more sessions hehe

rosetti#3377


----------



## Alienfish

Mairmalade said:


> We also know a few of you have expressed interest in getting pinged for multiplayer games on Discord, so we do plan to add a multiplayer role. If you'd like the role when it's added, please post your full Discord tag (name and number) below.


If you're doing this then yes finally! A lot of times I'm more on Discord so this is perfect 

Alienfish#6079


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! See you Friday!

Hello, friends! Happy Friday.  Wanted to drop by with a reminder that we'll be playing some *Mario Kart 8: Deluxe* tomorrow, *February 5, at 12:00 p.m. noon EST. *Please join us for a few races and/or battles if you'd like!

You'll want to look for '*mar*' in your joinable online games at the scheduled time.

*Discord Update:*
The '*Multiplayer Notification*' role is now active on our *TBT Discord* server so everyone thus far that has asked for the role has it and will be pinged in the #multiplayer channel shortly before TBT Neighborly Friendlies games go live.   (Thank you, Jeremy!)

If you do not have this role and would like it, please post your full Discord tag (name and number) within this thread and one of us can add you.

Hope to see you on the tracks tomorrow for some races and battles! 



Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist



@Shellzilla_515 @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Alienfish @Foreverfox


----------



## Aardbei

Oh I missed the MK session 

I'd like to be pinged in the multiplayer channel. Here's my discord tag : 
*@Farfu#1255*


----------



## Midoriya

Ooooo, won’t be able to make this Friday because of work.  I’ll be there in spirit cheering you guys on though!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Yay!! Another smash one! I can't wait to come!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Finally, I won't be late shift so I will be on time for the Smash matches. Looking forward to it!


----------



## nerfeddude

I wasn't really feeling like playing mk8, but there's almost no chance I'll miss an opportunity to play smash with you guys hahahh
Can't wait to kick some butts or get my butt kicked x)


----------



## BrokenSanity

@Mairmalade , if we are doing smash on Feb 11th isn't the forum gonna be closed? will you send out the room code info stuff before they close the forum for maintenance?


----------



## Mairmalade

BrokenSanity said:


> @Mairmalade , if we are doing smash on Feb 11th isn't the forum gonna be closed? will you send out the room code info stuff before they close the forum for maintenance?


The forum's scheduled downtime is for Wednesday, February 9th. While we are unsure of how long it will take, it should be back up later that day or the following day, so we should be good for the 11th! 

Our Discord server will still be fully functional throughout as well.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Mairmalade said:


> The forum's scheduled downtime is for Wednesday, February 9th. While we are unsure of how long it will take, it should be back up later that day or the following day, so we should be good for the 11th!
> 
> Our Discord server will still be fully functional throughout as well.


Aw I don't have Discord. But hopefully the forum won't take too long to be back up 
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!  I'm welcoming company starting tomorrow for a couple of weeks so I'm not entirely sure when the next session will be - may be short notice if it's scheduled within that time, but they may be open to playing as well. See you soon!

*Arena Information for February 11, 2022:*

*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password: *9999

It's almost that time again! *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies are just around the corner for the perfect start to the weekend. We'll be playing a few 1v1s (perhaps a few free-for-all rounds) on *Friday, February 11, at 6:00 p.m. EST. *We usually play for about two hours and you may jump in whenever there is space. 

As always, you're welcome to join us in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* to chat during battles if you'd like.

Have a good one, and we'll see you soon! 



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya


----------



## Mairmalade

Hello, all! February was a busy one, but I've not forgotten about our sessions! Hope you've been well. 

I've included a couple of new ones below. Feel free to pop into one (or both!)


*Session**Host**SSBU:* Friday, March 11 @ 5:30 p.m. EST*Mairmalade* (mar)*MK8: *Sunday, March 20 @ 12:00 p.m. EST*Mairmalade* (mar)

See you there.


----------



## nerfeddude

Man, I wish smash sessions were an hour or two earlier... But eh, I guess I have to roll with that


----------



## Mairmalade

nerfeddude said:


> Man, I wish smash sessions were an hour or two earlier... But eh, I guess I have to roll with that


I can keep this in mind! The absolute earliest I can do on weekdays (depending, some days are a lot messier than others) is 5/5:30 pm EST but can look at it a bit earlier on a future Saturday as well to keep the time friendly for more people.


----------



## Midoriya

nerfeddude said:


> Man, I wish smash sessions were an hour or two earlier... But eh, I guess I have to roll with that



I agree with this.  I have martial arts in the evening, so if it stays at 6 p.m. EST I'll only be able to do a couple matches.  If it was even 5:30 p.m. EST I'd be able to do more matches (if this is possible).


----------



## BrokenSanity

See you at the smash one


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Hello everyone! 

Wave 1 of the Mario Kart 8 Deluxe DLC launches in less than two weeks, and what better way to celebrate than to race? 🏎 🏎 🏎

I’ll be hosting a session on launch day, *Friday, March 18th, 2022 @ 7:30 p.m. EST*.  We’ll be hanging out in the *#multiplayer* channel on *TBT’s Discord server*, so feel free to join us there!

Don’t plan on getting the DLC?  No problem!


> Courses from wave 1 of the Mario Kart 8 Deluxe – Booster Course Pass can be played from March 18th locally or online in Friends and Rivals races, even if only one player owns the Booster Course Pass or has access to it as part of a Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack membership.
> 
> Source



Don’t have Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, or don’t feel like racing?  No problem!  I‘ll be streaming the session on *TBT’s Twitch channel*, so come hang out and watch the shenanigans unfold! 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Mairmalade

*This post will be edited with arena information if it is the latest in the thread at the scheduled time. If not, it will be shared in a new post.*

Hello, hello. 

It's almost time to head back into the arena for some *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate friendlies*! The arena will open *later today, March 11, at 5:30 p.m. EST*.

We typically play for a couple of hours, so do pop in and say hello and/or join us for a few games if you can!  We'll also be chatting in the *#multiplayer* channel of the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to stop by there too (completely optional, as always.)

Happy Friday!



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya



_As a reminder, if you would also like to be pinged on Discord with the *Multiplayer Notification*, please drop your Discord tag (name and number) in this thread. _


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Happy Friday all! Looking forward to some matches later!


----------



## BrokenSanity

So exciting! It's almost here!


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

It is time! *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies are happening now. Mostly 1v1s, but may do free-for-all for a bit too.

*Arena Details:

Arena Name: *TBT
*Password: *7777


----------



## BrokenSanity

Sorry I'm late! Wasn't paying attention to the clock


----------



## Midoriya

I'm having trouble connecting.  Sorry, guys.  Won't be able to make it, unfortunately.


----------



## Alienfish

Hope I can join the March 20th session for MK8D! : O

Need this more often tbh


----------



## LaBelleFleur

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Wave 1 of the Mario Kart 8 Deluxe DLC launches in less than two weeks, and what better way to celebrate than to race? 🏎 🏎 🏎
> 
> I’ll be hosting a session on launch day, *Friday, March 18th, 2022 @ 7:30 p.m. EST*.  We’ll be hanging out in the *#multiplayer* channel on *TBT’s Discord server*, so feel free to join us there!
> 
> Don’t plan on getting the DLC?  No problem!
> 
> 
> Don’t have Mario Kart 8 Deluxe, or don’t feel like racing?  No problem!  I‘ll be streaming the session on *TBT’s Twitch channel*, so come hang out and watch the shenanigans unfold!
> 
> Hope to see you there!


It's almost time to race!  Join us in approximately fifteen minutes for *Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Friendlies*!  We’ll be hanging out in the *#multiplayer* channel on *TBT’s Discord server*, so feel free to join us there, and tonight's session will also be streamed *TBT’s Twitch channel* for those who don't feel like racing. 



Spoiler: Ping List



@Shellzilla_515 @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Alienfish @Foreverfox



Done for tonight - thanks for playing, everyone!


----------



## Khaelis

Dang, I missed it...


----------



## Dim

Ummm… is it cool I join tomorrow?

In-Game Name: Nox
Switch Friend Code: 1186-3403-4818
Session(s) March 20th


----------



## Mairmalade

Kane said:


> Ummm… is it cool I join tomorrow?
> 
> In-Game Name: Nox
> Switch Friend Code: 1186-3403-4818
> Session(s) March 20th


Definitely!

Some more weekend *Mario Kart 8: Deluxe* will be starting in a couple of hours at *12:00 p.m. noon EDT* today.  We'll probably play a few cups of four races and you're welcome to join in anytime.

We'll also be chatting in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT DIscord* in-between races if you'd like to chill there too (completely optional).

See you soon! 



Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist



@Shellzilla_515 @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrimasart @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Alienfish @Foreverfox



Done for today!


----------



## porkpie28

Lol I just joined for one game so I was late


----------



## Mairmalade

See you in the next one, hopefully!

A couple of new sessions have been posted:


*Session**Host**SSBU: *Saturday, April 2 @ 3:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*MK8:* Sunday, April 10 @ 12:00 p.m. noon EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)


----------



## Midoriya

Ooooo, that new SSBU section time works great for me.  Now just hoping that my internet connection can connect this time.


----------



## TheDuke55

Yeah I keep forgetting about these. I got to remember about the Smash one, but watch I'll forget the day of lol


----------



## BrokenSanity

Aw, I can't come to the smash one, bad timing for me, maybe another time.


----------



## Mairmalade

*This post will be edited with arena information at the scheduled time if it is the latest post in this thread. Otherwise, it will be shared in a new post.*

Happy April, fellow Whispy Woods Tree members!

We'll be playing some *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies later today starting at *3:00 p.m. EDT. *Please feel free to stop by for a game or two if you're able! Spectators in the arena are also welcome if space permits.

If you'd like to chat during games, we'll be hanging out in the *#multiplayer* channel of the *TBT Discord* as well. 

See you in the arena!



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @xTech @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya


----------



## Alienfish

*MK8:* Sunday, April 10 @ 12:00 p.m. noon EDT

oh heck yes i'll do my best to join


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! The next session is *Mario Kart 8: Deluxe *on* Sunday, April 10 at 12:00 p.m. noon EDT.*

The arena for *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate *friendlies is now live!

*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *8888


----------



## Midoriya

Sorry I could only join for one match, our internet connection has been unstable recently.

I'll try to get it working for the next one!


----------



## xTech

Hi @Mairmalade , could I be removed from the smash pinglist please? I don't really have the time to play anymore with work and other things going on right now.


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

Mark your calendars! We'll be off to the races in *Mario Kart 8: Deluxe* on *Sunday, April 10 at 12:00 p.m. noon EDT. *Join us for a few races if you're able.  We'll also be chatting in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* in-between races.

*To Join:*
You'll want to search for 'mar' in your joinable online games at the scheduled time.

See you tomorrow! 



Spoiler: Pinglist



@Shellzilla_515 @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Alienfish @Foreverfox


----------



## Mairmalade

Hello everyone,

I know a couple of you were wondering when these would be scheduled again. You can expect to see SSBU & MK8 scheduled in *early May. *


----------



## Mairmalade

New back-to-back (kind of) sessions have been posted for next weekend:


*Session**Host**SSBU: *Saturday, May 7 @ 3:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*MK8:* Sunday, May 8 @ 12:00 p.m. noon EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)

Somewhat flexible on the times, but these seem to have worked well. Hope to see you there!


----------



## BrokenSanity

I'm not sure, I could POSSIBLEY make it to the smash one, we will have to see.


----------



## porkpie28

I will try and make it no idea what day over the weekend I am seeing doctor strange


----------



## Alienfish

I'll definitely try and join on Sunday!


----------



## Mairmalade

**This post will be edited with the arena info if it is the latest within the thread at the scheduled time below. Otherwise, it will be shared in a new post.*

Hello, everyone! Happy Friday.  A reminder that we'll be back with some *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies tomorrow, *May 7th, at 3:00 p.m. EDT.*

Excited to work off the dust (again). 

We usually play for 1-2 hours, so feel free to stop by anytime for a game or two (or seven). You may also spectate in the arena if space is available. 

We'll be in the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to chat there during games too! 



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Venti


----------



## BrokenSanity

I will try really hard to remember to make it on time!


----------



## Midoriya

I will do my best to make it.  Still having internet issues, but I _may _be able to connect.  We'll see.


----------



## nerfeddude

Wooo, can't wait to get smashing again with you guys! Haven't played against people in a while, gotta shake off the dust :'D


----------



## Mairmalade

*Done for today!*

It's time! *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies are starting now. 

*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password: *3333

See you there.


----------



## Midoriya

Thank you again for hosting, mar-mar!  Those were some insanely fun matches.  And I did it!  I finally beat nerfeddude's Mega Man.  My life's greatest achievement **rubs eyes while crying** (lol)



Spoiler: victory!


----------



## nerfeddude

Venti said:


> Thank you again for hosting, mar-mar!  Those were some insanely fun matches.  And I did it!  I finally beat nerfeddude's Mega Man.  My life's greatest achievement **rubs eyes while crying** (lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: victory!


Hahah congrats on the victory! That counter-attack really caught me off-guard. Should've shot another f-smash :'D


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

Take two: *Mario Kart 8: Deluxe* is up next! We'll be racing a bit later today at *12:00 p.m. noon EDT. *

You may join by searching for and joining 'mar' in your available online games at that time.

Hope to see you there! 



Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist



@Shellzilla_515 @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Alienfish @Foreverfox


----------



## Mairmalade

Thank you for a much-needed weekend of games!  New sessions have been updated:


*Session**Host**SSBU: *Friday, May 13 @ 5:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*MK8: *Sunday, May 22 @ 12:00 p.m. noon EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)

Until then!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'll still be working when the Smash session starts, rip. Won't be able to make it until the very end.


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, I'll be working as well to be honest.  I'll see if I can get in at least a match though.


----------



## Mairmalade

I'm flexible on Friday and can also do 4:30 p.m. or 5:00 p.m. EDT if that may work better for the majority.


----------



## Midoriya

Mairmalade said:


> I'm flexible on Friday and can also do 4:30 p.m. or 5:00 p.m. EDT if that may work better for the majority.



Not sure about others, but for me at least 5:00 p.m. EDT would be the best.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Mairmalade said:


> I'm flexible on Friday and can also do 4:30 p.m. or 5:00 p.m. EDT if that may work better for the majority.


5:30 PM EDT would be the earliest I can make it, but at least with 5 PM I'd only miss around half an hour so that's fine.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

5 PM EST would be the earliest for me on a weekday sadly. I normally work until that time.


----------



## Mairmalade

Looks like 5:00 p.m. EDT may be the best balance, so we can move forward with that. 

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Alienfish

Mairmalade said:


> Thank you for a much-needed weekend of games!  New sessions have been updated:
> 
> 
> *Session**Host**SSBU: *Friday, May 13 @ 5:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*MK8: *Sunday, May 22 @ 12:00 p.m. noon EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)
> 
> Until then!


Oho will defo try and join  Tonight was great fun, thanks for hosting


----------



## Mairmalade

Happy Friday-eve (if it is still Thursday where you are!).

We'll be heading back into the arena on *Friday, May 13 at 5:00 p.m. EDT* for some *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies! 

As always, you are welcome to join anytime (we typically play for two hours). You may also join to spectate if you'd rather if space is available.

Have a great one, and we'll see you then!



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Venti


----------



## BrokenSanity

Hello Mar if you see this,
sorry for the inconvenience but I couldn't make it last session for the SSBU because I had removed all my switch friends from my friend's list because I didn't want to get more villagers from my friends void on ACNH and I forgot removing you would mean I could no longer search by friend's arena and type in the passcode to enter(unless there is another way to join? )
I re-sent you a new friend request if you ever have time to see it and accept it so I can join tomorrow for smash at 5:00 PM EDT(2:00 PM in my time)
I'm FrogFun on switch/ friend code is SW-1271-7260-6737
Hopefully I can see you guys tomorrow?


----------



## Mairmalade

BrokenSanity said:


> Hello Mar if you see this,
> sorry for the inconvenience but I couldn't make it last session for the SSBU because I had removed all my switch friends from my friend's list because I didn't want to get more villagers from my friends void on ACNH and I forgot removing you would mean I could no longer search by friend's arena and type in the passcode to enter(unless there is another way to join? )
> I re-sent you a new friend request if you ever have time to see it and accept it so I can join tomorrow for smash at 5:00 PM EDT(2:00 PM in my time)
> I'm FrogFun on switch/ friend code is SW-1271-7260-6737
> Hopefully I can see you guys tomorrow?


Noted! I've just added you so we're good to go.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Mairmalade said:


> Noted! I've just added you so we're good to go.


Thank you so much! I got it and accepted! 
Hope to have fun with you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

The arena for today's *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies is now live! 

*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *9999


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Hi guys! Joining this SSBU session ^^ happy to be back even if it's just for a while!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Joining now!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Thank you so much for hosting! That was a blast 

R.I.P My internet started to lag really bad when I was battling (who I'm pretty sure was) LittleMissPanda playing as Banjo & Kazooie
on the bright side I have captured one of my screenshots from smash

Ridley's reaction a few moments before he got yeeted into the stratosphere


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

Hello, hello! Hope your day is going well. 

We'll be off to the races playing *Mario Kart 8: Deluxe *tomorrow, *May 22, at 12:00 p.m. noon EDT.*

You will want to look for 'mar' in your joinable online games at the scheduled time.

Stop by for a race or two if you can! See you then. 



Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist



@Shellzilla_515 @Fye @Rosetti @skarmoury @Holla @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Alienfish @Foreverfox


----------



## Alienfish

@Mairmalade 

Could I kindly ask to be removed from pinglist (and/or possibly Multiplayer role) for MK8D? I don't really see myself playing much Switch and/or even less MK8D in the future as of now and I don't feel as active. Thank you kindly for the time as of now and maybe I'll be back at another time, who knows


----------



## Mairmalade

Wishing everyone a great week ahead!

New *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* sessions have been posted:


*Session**Host**SSBU: *Friday, June 3 @ 5:30 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)*SSBU: *Saturday, June 18 @ 3:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)


----------



## Midoriya

Ooo, yay!  New sessions.

I won't be able to make it to the Friday one, but maybe the June 18th one.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I should be able to go to the Friday June 3rd 5:30 PM EDT one


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Ah, going to have to miss the Friday session sadly. I have a convention I'm going to that day. I guess it's for the best anyways since I'm going through some stuff this week. Hoping to make the next one though.


----------



## TheDuke55

Oh cool! Unless things change I should be able to make it to either of those events.


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

*June 3 Arena Details:*
*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *9999

Hellooooo!   Happy Friday to you all.

A quick reminder that we'll be playing *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate *later today, *June 3, at 5:30 p.m. EDT.*

You're welcome to join anytime to play or spectate providing there is space available (we typically play for 1-2 hours). We'll also be chatting in the *#multiplayer* channel of the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to hang out there too.

See you then! 



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Venti


----------



## BrokenSanity

AHHHH I'm super late I slept in and forgot I was going to this 
At least I could make it for a short bit


----------



## DarkDesertFox

So glad I double checked the time. I have to work 11-7 one more week this week and I thought I would miss it on Friday. So glad it's on Saturday! Also had a streamer doing some games on Friday so it's cool to be able to participate in both.


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, I should be able to make it to the one this Saturday... if my connection lets me.


----------



## TheDuke55

I should be able to make it to this one. Last time I should had been able to make it, but had to appease a unreasonable side-job boss. About ready to tell them to stick it next time lol.


----------



## nerfeddude

I see no reasons why I wouldn't be able to join saturday's session. Unless my internet randomly dies that day or something idk
See you guys there!


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! I'll be traveling from June 20 to July 10 so I won't be able to schedule any definite times right now, but there are a couple of days I'll be homebound and may be able to pop in - we'll see what happens. Otherwise, I plan to schedule some when I return.

Until next time! 

*June 29 Update*
I wasn't able to bring my Switch, so games will only be scheduled for sometime after July 10, 2022.

*Arena Information for Saturday, June 18 @ 3:00 p.m. EDT*
*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *3333

Saaaaatttuuurrrdaaaay! Hope you're all having a great one. We'll be starting up the arena for some *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* friendlies soon at *3:00 p.m. EDT today. *You're welcome to play or spectate anytime as long as space is available. We typically play for 1-2 hours. 

You're also invited to chat with us in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* during games.

See you then. 



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Venti


----------



## Midoriya

Sorry guys, my connection wouldn't let me join still.  Will try to catch the next one and fix it before then.


----------



## Mairmalade

Home! New SSBU sessions have been posted for this Friday, July 15, and Saturday, July 23:


*Session**Host**SSBU -* Friday, July 15 @ 5:30 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade *(mar)*SSBU -* Saturday, July 23 @ 3:00 p.m. EDT*Mairmalade* (mar)

Hope you'll be able to join us for one!


----------



## Dim

Welcome back Mar~

Hoping to join the Saturday session depending on my schedule


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Can't wait to tussle with you all. Totally not rusty at all.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Didn't know we had this! If there's more Mario Party in the future maybe I'll join


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! Thank you for coming out. 

*ARENA INFO FOR JULY 15, 2022:*
*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *9999


A little reminder that we'll be heading back into the *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate* arena for some friendlies later today, July 15, at *5:30 p.m. EDT.*

Rust and dust welcome. 

We'll also be in the *#multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to chat there during games.



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Venti


----------



## Midoriya

Thank you for hosting, mar-mar!!  It was a lot of fun!  I'm glad I was able to win my first match of the games against @nerfeddude and her Mega Man (even though I lost pretty much every battle after that, haha).  I'm admittedly not the best at timing Little Mac's special, but it finally clicked when I needed it most.



Spoiler


----------



## nerfeddude

Venti said:


> Thank you for hosting, mar-mar!!  It was a lot of fun!  I'm glad I was able to win my first match of the games against @nerfeddude and her Mega Man (even though I lost pretty much every battle after that, haha).  I'm admittedly not the best at timing Little Mac's special, but it finally clicked when I needed it most.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'm actually surprised that k.o punch reached me, I wish the sweetspot of Mega's up-tilt had similar range.  Lowkey forgot how to fight Lil' Macaroni for a second, but that was a good game nonetheless x)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I really appreciate you guys letting me use Vegeta in a few matches. That was so much fun...


----------



## Mairmalade

Ahoy! Happy weekend, everyone!

We'll be playing some *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate *friendlies tomorrow, *Saturday, July 23, at 3:00 p.m. EDT. *

We typically play for about two hours and you're welcome to stop by anytime. Spectators within the arena are also welcome if space permits.

If you'd like to chat during games, we'll be in our usual *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord.*

See you then! 



Spoiler: Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @lana. @Rosetti @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Venti


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today! 

It's go time! *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate *friendlies are live now.

*Arena Details:
Name: *TBT
*Password: *8888


----------



## Sir Pistacchio

Awww I would like so much to join the arena! unfortunally I'm a bit busy right now...
Maybe later!


----------



## themysterybidder

Never knew this thread existed!  If Mario Kart 8 Deluxe ever comes up, I would love to try and join!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m pretty late to the party, but I’m really enjoying Mario Party Superstars. I’d love to be added to the ping list, if sessions for that particular game are still going on! 

Also, if any forum members want to play online sometime, let me know! My profile is private so you may have to message me.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Croconaw said:


> I’m pretty late to the party, but I’m really enjoying Mario Party Superstars. I’d love to be added to the ping list, if sessions for that particular game are still going on!
> 
> Also, if any forum members want to play online sometime, let me know! My profile is private so you may have to message me.


Oh, if there's a ping list for it I'd like to be added too!

Also, I'd play with you Croc


----------



## Mairmalade

Croconaw said:


> I’m pretty late to the party, but I’m really enjoying Mario Party Superstars. I’d love to be added to the ping list, if sessions for that particular game are still going on!
> 
> Also, if any forum members want to play online sometime, let me know! My profile is private so you may have to message me.





StarlitGlitch said:


> Oh, if there's a ping list for it I'd like to be added to!
> 
> Also, I'd play with you Croc


Added you both to the forum ping list. 

Superstars appears to be popular so I'm hoping to arrange a session or two in October.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m hoping I’ll be able to make one of those sessions with my work schedule. I’m looking forward to it!


----------



## Mairmalade

*Update*: The Mario Party Superstars sessions below are now *full*. 

Hello, hello! I'm opening sign-ups for two *Mario Party Superstars* sessions - all are welcome. If you'd like to play, please choose one of the sessions below that works best for your schedule. 


Session Time​Players​Host​Saturday, October 8th @ 1:00 PM EDT1.
@Foreverfox
2.
@~Kilza~
3.
@DarkDesertFox*Mairmalade *(mar)Friday, October 14th @ 7:00 PM EDT1.
@deana
2.
@Hanami
3.
@IonicKarma *Mairmalade* (mar)



Spoiler: Mario Party: Superstars Ping List



@DarkDesertFox @Hanami @deana @~Kilza~ @Foreverfox @IonicKarma @justina @StarlitGlitch @Croconaw



If you'd like to be added or removed from this game's ping list, please let me know.


----------



## Foreverfox

Mairmalade said:


> Saturday, October 8th @ 1:00 PM EDT


In-game name: Fox


----------



## ~Kilza~

I'll sign up for the Oct. 8 (1 PM ET) time slot.


----------



## deana

Hi mar!

I'll sign up for Friday, October 14th @ 7:00 PM EDT please


----------



## Hanami

Hi Mar! I'd like to join for Friday, October 14th @ 7:00 PM EDT


----------



## Croconaw

I might be able to do the Friday one. I’m not sure yet. I don’t want to sign up until I’m 100% sure. I may just wait until the next one. You don’t need to be in the discord to participate, correct?

I’m covering some work shifts this week, lol.


----------



## Mairmalade

Croconaw said:


> I might be able to do the Friday one. I’m not sure yet. I don’t want to sign up until I’m 100% sure. I may just wait until the next one. You don’t need to be in the discord to participate, correct?
> 
> I’m covering some work shifts this week, lol.


Correct. Discord is 100% optional.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'll sign up for Saturday, October 8th @ 1:00 PM EDT! Going to set a reminder on my phone because I did not forget about that one time I slept in .


----------



## Midoriya

Hey, @Mairmalade , when you next get a chance could you change my name on the SSBU pinglist from Venti to Midoriya please?  Not a huge deal, but thought it worth mentioning.  Thank you!


----------



## Mairmalade

Midoriya said:


> Hey, @Mairmalade , when you next get a chance could you change my name on the SSBU pinglist from Venti to Midoriya please?  Not a huge deal, but thought it worth mentioning.  Thank you!


Done! Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## IonicKarma

I’d love to sign up for the Friday October 14th slot!


----------



## Mairmalade

Almost game day!

Set your alarm and tell whoever needs to know to leave you alone on *Saturday, October 8 @ 1:00 PM EDT *because you're playing *Mario Party Superstars.

Players
@Foreverfox 
@~Kilza~ 
@DarkDesertFox*

Game info will be posted here and in the *#multiplayer* channel on the TBT Discord server approx. five minutes before the scheduled time so we can start on time.

See you then!


----------



## Mairmalade

Thank you for playing! 

It's time! The* Mario Party Superstars* room is up.

*Pass code: *9999
*Room ID: *143 115

*@Foreverfox
@~Kilza~*
*@DarkDesertFox*


----------



## Foreverfox

Mairmalade said:


> Thank you for playing!
> 
> It's time! The* Mario Party Superstars* room is up.
> 
> *Pass code: *9999
> *Room ID: *143 115
> 
> *@Foreverfox
> @~Kilza~*
> *@DarkDesertFox*


Good game everyone! I apologize for how incredibly terrible I am at mini games.


----------



## Mairmalade

Foreverfox said:


> Good game everyone! I apologize for how incredibly terrible I am at mini games.


It was fun! Good game, thank you for playing.  We got some of the tougher 2v2 ones (having to input a button at the same time as your teammate, like what). 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Real close, but I snuck the victory out in the end 



Foreverfox said:


> Good game everyone! I apologize for how incredibly terrible I am at mini games.


No need to apologize, you did your best, that's all anyone can ask for!


----------



## xara

i’d love to be added to the _mario party superstars_ pinglist if possible, please!


----------



## Mairmalade

xara said:


> i’d love to be added to the _mario party superstars_ pinglist if possible, please!


Of course, added! The next one will probably fall on another Saturday or Sunday in October.


----------



## nerfeddude

_Meanwhile I'm just patiently waiting for new Smash sessions x)_


----------



## Mairmalade

I'm here for u arty.

It has been a while since we entered the arena, so I've added a *new SSBU session* for *Saturday, October 22 at 4:00 p.m. EDT. *



Spoiler: SSBU Pinglist



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @lana. @r a t @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya



For you Mario Party Superstars fanatics, I do intend on adding another session on Saturday, October 29 - just don't have a confirmed time yet. I'll also be hosting a Mario Kart 8 session in early November. Stay tuned for those!

For you Splatoon peeps...sorry, you'll have to ask someone else for those. Or feel free to get your own game together!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Oop another early one so I won't make it, I appreciate the opportunity though


----------



## Midoriya

I should be able to make the Smash session, that time is literally perfect for me.  Unless some crazy happening comes up, I expect to be there.


----------



## Mairmalade

BrokenSanity said:


> Oop another early one so I won't make it, I appreciate the opportunity though


I'll try to balance things out with a slightly later time in November for some Mario Kart - hope to see you there in the near future!


----------



## Mairmalade

Hello, my fellow Mario Party Superstars...ers!

This is a quick reminder that we'll be heading onto the game board tomorrow, *Friday, October 14 @ 7:00 PM EDT.*

Game details will be posted here and in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* at the scheduled time.

See you there! 

*Players:*
@deana
@Hanami 
@IonicKarma


----------



## Croconaw

I _could_ have actually made this one since I’m only working in the morning, lol. Shame that I missed it! I’ll look out for the next one.


----------



## Mairmalade

All done! Thank you for playing. Have a great weekend! 

ok u lovely people the room for *Mario Party Superstars* is live!

*Room ID: *499 207
*Passcode: *3333

*Players:*
@deana
@Hanami
@IonicKarma


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

*Arena info for* *Saturday, October 22, at 4:00 p.m. EDT:*

*Arena Name: *TBT
*Arena Password: *9999

Helloooo, friends. Happy Friday!

If you're looking to play some *Super Smash Brothers Ultimate*, we'll be heading into the arena tomorrow, *Saturday, October 22, at 4:00 p.m. EDT*. 

Pop in for a few games if you're able! The arena details will be edited into this post and added to the *#multiplayer* channel on the TBT Discord at the scheduled time.

See ya then. 



Spoiler: SSBU Peeps



@BrokenSanity @Shellzilla_515 @lana. @r a t @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya


----------



## Mairmalade

Opening signups again for *Mario Party Superstars!* One session will be held on *Saturday, October 29 at 1:00 P.M. EDT.

Claim your spot by replying to this post! *


Players​Host​1. @xara

2. @Croconaw 

3.*Mairmalade *(mar)​



Spoiler: Mario Party: Superstars Ping List



@DarkDesertFox @Hanami @deana @~Kilza~ @Foreverfox @IonicKarma @justina @StarlitGlitch @Croconaw



If you'd like to be added or removed from this game's ping list, please let me know.


----------



## xara

Mairmalade said:


> Opening signups again for *Mario Party Superstars!* One session will be held on *Saturday, October 29 at 1:00 P.M. EDT.
> 
> Claim your spot by replying to this post! *
> 
> 
> Players​Host​1.
> 2.
> 3.*Mairmalade *(mar)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mario Party: Superstars Ping List
> 
> 
> 
> @DarkDesertFox @Hanami @deana @~Kilza~ @Foreverfox @IonicKarma @justina @StarlitGlitch @Croconaw
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to be added or removed from this game's ping list, please let me know.


i’d love to play, please!


----------



## Midoriya

Thank you for hosting, mar-mar!  My favorite moment was when I managed to beat nerfeddude's Mega Man using Sonic, XD (only with the help of the stage though, Green Hill Zone).  Who would have thunk it?



Spoiler: smash session October 22nd


----------



## nerfeddude

Midoriya said:


> Thank you for hosting, mar-mar!  My favorite moment was when I managed to beat nerfeddude's Mega Man using Sonic, XD (only with the help of the stage though, Green Hill Zone).  Who would have thunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smash session October 22nd


That was a very cheeky game from your side, and I'm the only one to blame for losing hahah
But I gotta say, that stage was.... not very fun to play on :'D


----------



## BrokenSanity

Thank you for hosting Mar! I'm glad I could make it today
@/nerfeddude I had a lot of fun with you
my favorite part was when you purposely let me mine materials to craft an iron sword only to shoot me as soon as I got it 
and when you managed to star KO me and then right after that I star KO'd you


----------



## nerfeddude

BrokenSanity said:


> Thank you for hosting Mar! I'm glad I could make it today
> @/nerfeddude I had a lot of fun with you
> my favorite part was when you purposely let me mine materials to craft an iron sword only to shoot me as soon as I got it
> and when you managed to star KO me and then right after that I star KO'd you


There were some funny interactions, yeah x) 
Oh, and I want to ask... Is it okay if I'll throw in a few advices for you?


----------



## IonicKarma

Mairmalade said:


> Opening signups again for *Mario Party Superstars!* One session will be held on *Saturday, October 29 at 1:00 P.M. EDT.
> 
> Claim your spot by replying to this post! *
> 
> 
> Players​Host​1. @xara
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.*Mairmalade *(mar)​
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mario Party: Superstars Ping List
> 
> 
> 
> @DarkDesertFox @Hanami @deana @~Kilza~ @Foreverfox @IonicKarma @justina @StarlitGlitch @Croconaw
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to be added or removed from this game's ping list, please let me know.


I'd love to play again if there ends up being room, but if other people who haven't played already and want to play want a slot they should get one first


----------



## Mairmalade

Midoriya said:


> Thank you for hosting, mar-mar!  My favorite moment was when I managed to beat nerfeddude's Mega Man using Sonic, XD (only with the help of the stage though, Green Hill Zone).  Who would have thunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: smash session October 22nd





BrokenSanity said:


> Thank you for hosting Mar! I'm glad I could make it today
> @/nerfeddude I had a lot of fun with you
> my favorite part was when you purposely let me mine materials to craft an iron sword only to shoot me as soon as I got it
> and when you managed to star KO me and then right after that I star KO'd you





nerfeddude said:


> There were some funny interactions, yeah x)
> Oh, and I want to ask... Is it okay if I'll throw in a few advices for you?



Thank you all for playing! I'm sorry I had to dip out a bit early, but I'm glad you were all able to make it as well. 

See you next time!


----------



## Foreverfox

Mairmalade said:


> Opening signups again for *Mario Party Superstars!* One session will be held on *Saturday, October 29 at 1:00 P.M. EDT.
> 
> Claim your spot by replying to this post! *





IonicKarma said:


> I'd love to play again if there ends up being room, but if other people who haven't played already and want to play want a slot they should get one first


Same here, I’ll play again if there’s room. But if someone hasn’t played recently and wants to, I’ll sit this round out!


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I'm sorry to have missed out on Smash today! I'm hoping to make it next time, if possible.


----------



## BrokenSanity

nerfeddude said:


> There were some funny interactions, yeah x)
> Oh, and I want to ask... Is it okay if I'll throw in a few advices for you?


what kind of advice? /nm


----------



## Croconaw

Mairmalade said:


> Opening signups again for *Mario Party Superstars!* One session will be held on *Saturday, October 29 at 1:00 P.M. EDT.
> 
> Claim your spot by replying to this post! *
> 
> 
> Players​Host​1. @xara
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.*Mairmalade *(mar)​
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mario Party: Superstars Ping List
> 
> 
> 
> @DarkDesertFox @Hanami @deana @~Kilza~ @Foreverfox @IonicKarma @justina @StarlitGlitch @Croconaw
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like to be added or removed from this game's ping list, please let me know.


I’d love to play!!


----------



## nerfeddude

BrokenSanity said:


> what kind of advice? /nm


Regarding smash. I feel like you can get better, if you would've slightly tweaked some parts of your gameplay


Spoiler: some text



First of all, you rarely shield, if ever. Shield is the fastest defensive option and it can provide good enough protection from opponent's attacks. Well, it doesn't protect from grabs and character-spesific command-grab moves (such as Ridley's side-b for example), so you have to be aware of that
On the similar topic, you're playing very grounded, which is not a bad thing in itself - having a good ground game is important, because against some characters it's better to stay on the ground, but your characters benefit a lot from their aerial attacks. Except for Steve I guess, he's too slow in the air, but his back and forward aerials are strong kill moves. So, to put it simply - try to jump and attack more
Also I noticed that you press the same move over and over again until it actually lands, but you end up getting punished for it more often. Like how in our final game you kept spitting out fireballs while I rolled behind you and charged a down smash. So it's better to think of a better way to act in these situations
And final thing - if you happen to fly over the ledge, it's better to try and grab it, rather than landing right in front of your opponent, because instead of a warm hug you get a burning hot flames :'D

TLDR: 
try to use shield to defend yourself
try to find usage in the aerial attacks
try to not use the same move too many times in a row
and don't land right on top of your opponent if you overshoot the ledge with your recovery


I wanted to say these thing for a while now, so... I hope I can help you improve x)


----------



## Mairmalade

Still have one spot for *Mario Party Superstars *this *Saturday, October 29 at 1:00 p.m. EDT!*


----------



## Croconaw

I can definitely make this session. I’m looking forward to playing with everyone.


----------



## Mairmalade

Heloooo! Today is game day for *Mario Party Superstars*!  

I'll be posting the join details in here shortly before 1:00 p.m. EDT

*Players*
@xara
@Croconaw

@IonicKarma you're welcome to the third slot if you'd still like to play.

See you soon!


----------



## Mairmalade

OK, friends! The lobby is up:

*Room ID: *703 049
*Room Code: *9999

For those that use Discord, I'll also be hanging out in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* while we play (completely optional).


----------



## Croconaw

Mairmalade said:


> OK, friends! The lobby is up:
> 
> *Room ID: *703 049
> *Room Code: *9999
> 
> For those that use Discord, I'll also be hanging out in the *#multiplayer* channel on the *TBT Discord* while we play (completely optional).



It said room cannot be found, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 29, 2022


----------



## Mairmalade

Croconaw said:


> It said room cannot be found, lol.


Are we friends on Switch? What's your friend code?


----------



## Croconaw

Mairmalade said:


> Are we friends on Switch? What's your friend code?


SW 8164 5446 4513


----------



## Mairmalade

Croconaw said:


> SW 8164 5446 4513


Sent you a request.  Accept and you should be able to see my room!


----------



## Croconaw

Mairmalade said:


> Sent you a request.  Accept and you should be able to see my room!


Okay, thanks! I didn’t know you had to be friends with the person!


----------



## Mairmalade

Thank you for playing, everyone! Enjoy the rest of the spooky festivities


----------



## Mairmalade

Hi, friends! I'll be in the US for a bit starting next week, but I've scheduled a couple of sessions for when I return - mark your calendars! 


*Session*​*Host*​*MK8: *Friday, December 2 @ 6:00 p.m. EST*Mairmalade *(mar)*SSBU: *Saturday, December 10 @ 3:00 p.m. EST*Mairmalade* (mar)

I'm _hoping _to squeeze in another *Mario Party Superstars* session for December 17 or 18 too. I'll open sign-ups for that closer to those dates.


----------



## Foreverfox

Mairmalade said:


> I'll be in the US for a bit starting next week


Hope your time here is pleasant!


----------



## Dim

Mairmalade said:


> Hi, friends! I'll be in the US for a bit starting next week, but I've scheduled a couple of sessions for when I return - mark your calendars!
> 
> 
> *Session*​*Host*​*MK8: *Friday, December 2 @ 6:00 p.m. EST*Mairmalade *(mar)*SSBU: *Saturday, December 10 @ 3:00 p.m. EST*Mairmalade* (mar)
> 
> I'm _hoping _to squeeze in another *Mario Party Superstars* session for December 17 or 18 too. I'll open sign-ups for that closer to those dates.


Enjoy your time here!

I think I’ll be able to make that MK8 session. Hoping for smash too! I miss playing the smash sessions here! D:


----------



## TheDuke55

I'm not sure, but I can probably make the Smash date. It'll be fun since I think I missed the last few. But that is a month away and during one of the busiest months, so who knows lol.

Enjoy your vacation Mar! Are you traveling all over to see different locations?


----------



## Mairmalade

Foreverfox said:


> Hope your time here is pleasant!


It'll be the first official US Thanksgiving I get to celebrate!  Thankfully, there won't be any summer city heat to deal with.



Dim said:


> Enjoy your time here!
> 
> I think I’ll be able to make that MK8 session. Hoping for smash too! I miss playing the smash sessions here! D:


Thanks. Yay, glad to hear it!  Hope to see you in one (or both).



TheDuke55 said:


> I'm not sure, but I can probably make the Smash date. It'll be fun since I think I missed the last few. But that is a month away and during one of the busiest months, so who knows lol.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation Mar! Are you traveling all over to see different locations?


Haha, very true. If you can make it to one, that's awesome. If not, there will be others in the new year. We'll meet again. 

I'm sure I'll travel around the US more in the future as it has some gorgeous landscapes and parks, but for now all my trips there are to visit my fiance while we're still apart.

I'll send a ping out a day before each session as usual for a reminder.


----------



## nerfeddude

Have a good time on your vacation!
Sadly the MK8 session is a bit too late for me, but the Smash one works, so I'll definitely hop in!


----------



## Mairmalade

Hiiiii! It's almost that time again. We'll be hosting a few MK8 races tomorrow, *December 2, starting at 6:00 p.m. EST.*

The lobby will open shortly before the scheduled time. You'll want to look for 'mar' in your joinable games (my friend code is on the first post if you don't have me added). 

Hope you'll be able to join us - all are welcome! 



Spoiler: MK8 Pinglist



@Shellzilla_515 @Fye @r a t @skarmoury @Holla @Yanrima~ @SpaceTokki77 @digimon @Aardbei @IonicKarma @nerfeddude @Foreverfox


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

I'd like to start attending some of these sessions starting with the MK8 one! Mar, I should still have you added from the Fair, but just in case, here's the full sign-up form:

*In-Game Name*: Zia
*Switch Friend Code*: SW-4385-6048-3900
*Session(s)*: MK8: Friday, December 2 @ 6:00 p.m. EST


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

*MK8 lobby for Friday, December 2 @ 6:00 PM EST is live! *You can join on 'mar.'

We'll also be in the* #multiplayer *channel on the *TBT Discord* if you'd like to chat there (optional).

Go!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Thanks for the duels, Mar! We both won the races on our home turf, and, really, that's all that matters. 

I also wanted to highlight for everyone to see this very cool, incredibly intentional moment where you drift-hopped to the right just enough to dodge my last-ditch Green Shell.



https://imgur.com/7HlSA0g


----------



## Mairmalade

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Thanks for the duels, Mar! We both won the races on our home turf, and, really, that's all that matters.
> 
> I also wanted to highlight for everyone to see this very cool, incredibly intentional moment where you drift-hopped to the right just enough to dodge my last-ditch Green Shell.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/7HlSA0g


I love incredibly intentional moments. Thank you for the highlight - cool to see it from another perspective! May we both conquer the lesser version of Rainbow Road another day.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Hello Mar
I would like to permanently be removed from all TBT Neighborly Games Pinglists I've been put on because my NSO is expiring on Christmas
Thank you so much to everyone I've played Smash(and Mario Kart at the fair) with this year it's been a blast.


----------



## Mairmalade

Done for today!

*SSBU Game Info For Saturday, December 10:*

*Arena Name:* TBT
*Arena Password:* 9999

Happy Friday, everyone!

If you're itching for some Smash, we'll be playing* Super Smash Brothers Ultimate *on *Saturday, December 10, at 3:00 PM EST. *

Please feel free to hop in anytime if you'd like to play a few games! We typically play for 1.5-2 hours.

Arena information will be edited into this post if it's the latest in the thread. Otherwise, it will be shared in a new post at the scheduled time.

See you then. 

*


Spoiler: Ping list



@Shellzilla_515 @lana. @r a t @Rowbowkid800 @LoyalDragonfly @nerfeddude @digimon @Midoriya


*


----------



## Croconaw

Could I possibly be added to the Mario Kart 8 ping list? I just bought the game last night and I’m enjoying it. I’d like to play with everyone sometime!! Thanks!


----------

